# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Νεα Ερυθραία,Πολιτεία,Εκάλη,Νεα Κηφισιά κτλ.

## blk

Re paidia edw panw ta pragmata einai duskola.Kapoios prepei na kanei thn kalh na sundethi me ton zo wste na mporesw kai egw na sundethw panw tou mpas kai arxisei na ginete douleia edw panw.An kapoios mporesei na kanei kati as epikoinwnisei.Egw eimai etoimos gia agora eksoplismou.

----------


## papashark

Κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή.

Κάντην εσύ, και σιγά σιγά θα έρθουν και οι άλλοι

Έτσι έχει γίνει στις περισσότερες περιοχές και μετά από κανα μήνα έσκασαν μύτη και οι υπόλοιποι....

----------


## DiGi

> Re paidia edw panw ta pragmata einai duskola.Kapoios prepei na kanei thn kalh na sundethi me ton zo wste na mporesw kai egw na sundethw panw tou mpas kai arxisei na ginete douleia edw panw.An kapoios mporesei na kanei kati as epikoinwnisei.Egw eimai etoimos gia agora eksoplismou.


O zo ama den kano lathos exei client mono interface opote den tha sidethei kapoios pano tou.Psakse ligo akoma mipos baleis mia keraia sthn taratsa.

----------


## tassos

Να μιλήσω εκ μέρους του zo επειδή είμαστε φίλοι: 
Θα μπει sector κεραία στου zo, όμως λόγω πανεπιστημίου, θα γίνει μετά την εξεταστική του Ιουνίου. Τον εξοπλισμό τον έχουμε, μόλις αρχίσουν οι διακοπές είναι θέμα ημερών δηλαδή. Για πιο νωρίς δεν το βλέπω, οπότε το μόνο που σου μένει είναι να συνδεθείς (έστω προσωρινά) με DiGi.

----------


## blk

Re paidia na parw ton eksoplismo na ton kanw ti?Den mporw na sundethw me kanenan?Na ta sthsw kai na ta exw na kathontai?Ase pou mexri to kalokairi pou lete oti tha mporesw tha exoun pesei kai oi times.Telos pantwn afou pros to paron den ginete tipota tha perimenoume.To kako einai pws den exw optikh epafh pros kifisia kai marousi.

----------


## papashark

Κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή....

Εάν δεν την κάνει κανείς, τότε δεν θα γίνει ποτέ τίποτα.

Απλά κάποιος πρέπει να ρισκάρει και να επενδύσει πριν τους υπόλοιπους

----------


## ggeorgan

blk
Εγώ έχω τον εξοπλισμό για τρεις κόμβους τουλάχιστον και τον μελετώ εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν ! Ακόμα μαθαίνω.
Έχεις οπτική επαφή με τα ψηλά της Νέας Ερυθραίας ; Είναι το πατρικό μου σπίτι εκεί και κάτι μπορεί να ξεκινήσουμε από 'κεί. Έχει θέα προς τον κόμβο Βαρυμπόπης και μέρος της Νέας Ερυθραίας και Κηφισιάς.

----------


## blk

Προς τον κόμβο Βαρυμπόμπης έχω πολύ καλό οπτικό πεδίο όπως επίσης και Πολιτεία, Πεντέλη, λίγο Νέα Κηφισιά και γενικά Ερυθραία. Κηφισιά καθόλου. Αν ξέρεις μένω Σεβδικίου κοντά στο φαρμακείο ή αν δεν ξέρεις κοντά στην Τσακπίνη. Το θέμα είναι πως θα ανέβει το σήμα εδώ πάνω. Μία καλή λύση θα ήταν ο zo #33 να γινόταν AP και από εκεί κάποιος άλλος όπως dti-2, Nstar ή AIGnery να γινόταν και αυτός AP και από εκεί και πέρα πιστεύω πως εύκολα θα είχα οπτικό πεδίο. Το θέμα είναι πως πρέπει να δικτυωθούμε εδώ πάνω και πιστεύω πως έχει αργήσει πολύ να γίνει αυτό. Και Papashark εγώ και αύριο άμα θες τον παίρνω τον εξοπλισμό αλλά αν και έχω διαβάσει τα Tutorial και διάφορα άρθρα στο forum ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πολλά. Βασικά είναι σαν τις σχολές. Όλο μαθαίνεις και διαβάζεις αλλά αν δεν πας στην δουλειά δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις τίποτα, οπότε αν γίνετε περιμένω λίγη βοήθεια και επειδή εσύ φαίνεσαι πολυάσχολος αν γίνετε GGEORGAN θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσεις.

----------


## papashark

> ...οπότε αν γίνετε περιμένω λίγη βοήθεια και επειδή εσύ φαίνεσαι πολυάσχολος αν γίνετε GGEORGAN θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσεις.


  ::  μάλλον το αντιθετο συμβαίνει !  :: 

Αν και εγώ δυστηχώς μένω στην άλλη άκρη της αθήνας (Πειραιά)

----------


## blk

Φίλε μου το θέμα δεν είναι να έρθεις σπίτι μου να με βοηθήσεις (πρός το παρόν βέβαια γιατί αργότερα θα χρειαστεί και αυτό) το θέμα είναι να με βοηθήσετε ώς προς τον εξοπλισμό γιατί δέν ξέρω ακριβώς τι πρέπει να πάρω. Όταν τα πάρω τότε μάλλον θα σε χρειαστώ.

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, για να βοηθήσουμε, πρέπει να ξέρουμε κάποια πράγματα.

Προτίθεσε να γίνεις μελοντικά κόμβος (ΑΡ και πρόσθετα κατευθηντικά wireless interfaces) ή θέλεις να είσαι ένας απλός client ?

Πόσους ορόφους έχει το σπίτι σου.

Σε ποιόν μένεις.

Μπορείς να βάλεις PC στην ταράτσα ? 

Έχεις παλιό PC (πχ ΡΙ-150) ? 

Ξέρεις από linux ?

Ξέρεις από βέσπα ?

Έχεις καλή θέα από την ταράτσα (κάνε post και καμιά φώτο)

Μικρή αδελφή για να έρθουμε να βοηθήσουμε έχεις ?  ::  

Δώσε κοινώς όσες περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς και περιέγραψε τα πάντα !  ::

----------


## tassos

> Μία καλή λύση θα ήταν ο zo #33 να γινόταν AP .....


Μάλλον δεν με κατάλαβες πριν. Όταν λέω ότι θα μπει sector στου zo εννοώ ότι θα είναι AP. Απλά αυτό θα γίνει μετά την εξεταστική του Ιουνίου. Τώρα σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό: 
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να ξεκινήσεις με αυτά που θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα:
1 πανελάκι από Lamos στα 13 db είναι must αγορά
1 dlink 900+ έχουν σχεδόν όλοι, δεν παίρνεις και εσύ ένα;
pigtail οπωσδήποτε
αν δεν θες 900+ AP (είναι ψιλοφτηνιάρικα) πάρε 810+ (μόνο για client)
Τα υπόλοιπα αφού αποφασίσεις τι ακριβώς θα στήσεις. Πάντως ένας απλός client σε γενικές γραμμές έχει:
1 network interface (δηλαδή ή κάρτα PCMCIA ή dlink 900+ ή dlink 810+)[/*:m:e51aa]1 pigtail ανάλογα με το interface και την κεραία του[/*:m:e51aa]1 κεραία grid ή panel[/*:m:e51aa] (μόνο σε περίπτωση κάρτας PCMCIA) καλώδιο aircom+ ή ανάλογο για σύνδεση της κεραίας με το pigtail. Πάνω από 10μ θεωρούνται μπόλικα...[/*:m:e51aa]

----------


## takis

> Ξέρεις από linux ?
> 
> Ξέρεις από βέσπα ?


XAXAAXAXAXA  ::   ::   ::  
και μετα πέφτει η ατάκα απο τον οδηγό του αυτοκινητου : " Πάει ! Σκοτώθηκε ο τρελός !!!"

----------


## blk

Αν και τα έχω αναφέρει αλλού τα ξανά λέω αναλυτικά και με απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα σας. Προτίθομαι να γίνω κόμβος άλλωστε δεν ήμαστε και πολλοί εδώ γύρω οπότε όποιος είναι να μπει να μπορεί να είναι και ένας απλός πελάτης. Μένω στον 4ο πενταόροφης πολυκατοικίας. Το κακό είναι ότι είναι ανοιχτό πάνω οπότε δεν πρέπει να έχει ταράτσα και αν έχει θα έχει ένα μικρό κομμάτι αλλά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ασχολούμαι μαζί τους. PC παλιό έχω, από Linux ξέρω πολύ λίγα (αλήθεια τι να το κάνω το Linux?) από vespa δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα θα με βοηθήσεις εσύ που ξέρεις. Αδερφή δεν παίζει μεγάλε μόνο ένας αδερφός. Το καλό είναι ότι έχω πολύ ωραία θέα αλλά όχι προς τα νότια δηλαδή βλέπω καλά Πολιτεία, Πεντέλη, Εκάλη, Νέα Κηφισιά λίγο Βαρυμπόμπη και γενικά προς εθνική μεριά (αν ξέρεις από εδώ πάνω). Όσο για τις photo είσαι τυχερός γιατί σήμερα απέκτησα την Creative Pc-Cam 550 αλλά επειδή είναι λίγο αργά (5:00) όταν θα ξυπνήσω κατά το απογευματάκι μάλλον θα πάρω μερικές και θα τις κάνω post. Πριν καναδυό μέρες έλαβα και ένα mail από τα πολλά που είχα στείλει στους εδώ γύρω ο οποίος μου είπε ότι σκέφτεται να αγοράσει κάποιον εξοπλισμό που του λείπει και ότι θα ήθελε να συνδεθεί οπότε θα τον βάλω και αυτόν στο παιχνίδι. Λοιπόν θα τα πούμε ‘αύριο’.

----------


## kostas

> Αδερφή δεν παίζει μεγάλε μόνο ένας αδερφός.


Αυτό δεν έπρεπε να του το πεις. Σιγά μην έρθει τώρα.  ::

----------


## papashark

Xmmmm

Πάρε ένα 900+ για εύκολη αρχή.

Η ερωτήσεις είναι κυρίως για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον επειδή η σωστή λύση είναι ένα PC με Linux στην ταράτσα (ή έστω με win2K ή winNT), στο οποίο βάζεις ένα ISA DUAL SLOT PCMCIA ADAPTOR και εκεί πάνω βάζεις μία ή δύο engenious. Δεύτερον επειδή εάν είσαι σε απόσταση κάτω από 15 μέτρα από την κεραία σου, μπορείς να βάλεις και απλά μια PCMCIA ή PCI καρτούλα στο PC σου ή ένα USB με προέκταση, που παίζουν καλύτερα από ένα 900+ εάν θες να είσαι απλά ένας client.

----------


## blk

Kostas άμα είναι καλό παιδί κάτι θα κάνουμε. Θα τον ανταμείψουμε για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του. Λοιπόν papashark λέω να γίνω ΑΡ όπως σου είπα οπότε ξέχνα με για client. Τώρα κάτι άλλο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω. Έστω ότι βάζω ένα ΑΡ στο μπαλκόνι μου. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχω και μια κάρτα από το pc για να συνδέεται στο ΑΡ; Δηλαδή το καλώδιο που συνδέεται στο ΑΡ από πού φεύγει; Είπες να βάλω δύο engenious; Για ποιο λόγο να βάλω δύο; Παρακάτω παραθέτω και τις φωτογραφίες που λέγαμε. Αν γίνετε θα ήθελα να μου προτείνει κάποιος έναν εξοπλισμό και μια τελική τιμή. Αυτά.  ::

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις link τόσο με runw όσο και με AIGnery (ggeorgan). 
Δες και τί γίνεται με όσους είναι πιο βόρεια από σένα. Στείλε μήνυμα και περίμενε ανταπόκριση.

Ακόμη δεν μας απάντησες σχετικά με το πού είναι η κεραία της τηλεόρασης.
Ξέρεις καμιά φορά τα +3 ή +5 μέτρα κάνουν την διαφορά. Εκεί που δεν βλέπεις κανένα, μετά μπορείς να δεις πολλούς!

Γι' αυτό δες που είναι η κεραία και πες μας. 
Αν τυχόν κανονίσεις καμιά δοκιμή με κάποιον άλλο από την περιοχή σου, μπορώ να βοηθήσω με τον εξοπλισμό που έχω.

----------


## blk

Μην ανησυχείς και έχω στείλει σε όλους εδώ κοντά και ο μόνος που μου απάντησε ήταν ο Nstar #746 ο οποίος μου είπε ότι μένει σε περίεργο μέρος και δεν ξέρει αν θα έχει οπτική επαφή και έτσι του είπα χτες να κοιτάξει σήμερα από τις photo να δει τι γίνετε. Όσο για τους άλλους που μου λες δεν βλέπω πουθενά να ακούγονται. Το forum δεν το βλέπουν καθόλου για να μας πουν τι γίνετε; Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχω στείλει και σε αυτούς αλλά δεν απαντήσανε. Όσο για την ταράτσα θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω σύντομα. Για τον Runw ξέρεις αν έχει εξοπλισμό και τι ακριβώς σκέφτεταί; Κάτσε πρώτα να συνεννοηθούμε και να δούμε τι γίνετε και μετά βλέπουμε για δοκιμές. Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου.

----------


## dti

Εχω ήδη μιλήσει με φίλο του runw σχετικά με σένα και φυσικά ο AIGnery (ggeorgan) έχει ήδη γράψει σχετικά σ' αυτό το topic.
Επίσης δεν μας είπες καμιά δορυφορική κεραία δεν υπάρχει στη πολυκατοικία σας; Πού είναι τοποθετημένη;

----------


## blk

Λοιπόν πρίν λίγο που ρώτησα υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να μπορώ να βάλω πάνω κεραία. Σύντομα θα πάω να εξερευνήσω τι γίνετε πάνω και θα βγάλω και photos.

----------


## blk

Ti egine re paidia pou eistai oloi? Runw,AIGnery (ggeorgan),NStar. Miliste na doume ti ginete h mallon ti tha ginei?Den blepw antapokrish.Sas Perimenw.

----------


## ggeorgan

Λοιπόν, βλέπεις καθαρά την στέγη του πατρικού μου σπιτιού και πολλά άλλα σημεία. Νομίζω το καλύτερο είναι να βάλουμε σε πρώτη φάση ένα παλιό PC που ήδη έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο στην ταράτσα σου και ένα στην στέγη του πατρικού μου σπιτιού. Αν δουλέψει όπως πρέπει, θα αντιγράψεις το setup για το δικό σου κόμβο. Για να συνδέσεις τον κόμβο με το PC στο διαμέρισμά σου θα ρίξουμε καλώδιο δικτύου UTP.
Τα πρακτικά προβλήματα :
1. Μας δίνει κανείς ρεύμα στην ταράτσα ή πρέπει να το φέρουμε από κάτω ;
2. Πρέπει να πείσω κάποιον από τους γνωρίζοντες linux να μου στήσει τους σταθμούς σε linux. Όλο το hardware υπάρχει και το software επίσης. Προσφέρεται κανένας ; Αν μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν βρεθεί κανείς, θα μείνουμε στο windows και ο Θεός βοηθός.
3. Πρέπει να βρώ μία ολόκληρη μέρα για να πάω στο πατρικό μου σπίτι να αναβάσω το PC τους στην σοφίτα (που το ζητάνε από βδομάδες) να εγκαταστήσω το software τους από την αρχή (το έχουν διαλύσει με την αμέλειά τους) και μετά να βάλω και τον σταθμό. Πάντως, και αυτό γίνεται.
Στείλε PM με αριθμούς τηλεφώνου για να δούμε πώς θα ρυθμίσουμε χρονικώς το όλο θέμα.

----------


## zsek

> Re paidia edw panw ta pragmata einai duskola.Kapoios prepei na kanei thn kalh na sundethi me ton zo wste na mporesw kai egw na sundethw panw tou mpas kai arxisei na ginete douleia edw panw.An kapoios mporesei na kanei kati as epikoinwnisei.Egw eimai etoimos gia agora eksoplismou.


Γειά χαρά παιδια... 

Ξεκινάω να στείνω εξοπλισμό (node #1052)! Έχω μια omni 12db και σήμερα ελπίζω να την σηκώσω ψηλότερα για να πιάνω τίποτα. Αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά, το AP θα είναι live 24x7...

Ότι βοήθεια μπορείτε να μου δώσετε είναι ευπρόσδεκτη μιας και είμαι νέος σε όλα αυτά...  ::

----------


## blk

Φίλε μου zsek χαίρομαι που κάποιος εδώ πάνω ασχολείται με το αντικείμενο. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω μερικά πραγματάκια. Καταρχήν από τις φωτογραφίες που έχω κάνεις post μπορείς να δεις αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή; Δεύτερον ξέρεις αν έχεις καμία οπτική επαφή με Μαρούσι; Βασικά τον zo που πιστεύω πως είναι ποιο κοντά σου. Ο κόμβος πότε θα είναι έτοιμος; Αυτά από εμένα και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. Αν δεν ξέρεις ρώτα κάποιους να σε βοηθήσουν αφού εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα!

----------


## zsek

> Φίλε μου zsek χαίρομαι που κάποιος εδώ πάνω ασχολείται με το αντικείμενο. Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω μερικά πραγματάκια. Καταρχήν από τις φωτογραφίες που έχω κάνεις post μπορείς να δεις αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή; Δεύτερον ξέρεις αν έχεις καμία οπτική επαφή με Μαρούσι; Βασικά τον zo που πιστεύω πως είναι ποιο κοντά σου. Ο κόμβος πότε θα είναι έτοιμος; Αυτά από εμένα και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. Αν δεν ξέρεις ρώτα κάποιους να σε βοηθήσουν αφού εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα!


Geia kai pali,

blk, sorry den me blepo apo tis fotografies sou. Afou blepeis omos ton kombo ths Barympompis mallon me blepeis. Eimai ligo pio pano apo to Jumbo opote mporeis na krineis kai na mou peis.
O exoplismos einai pleon live kai an kaneis ena scan logika prepei na me pianeis. Kathisterisa logo broxon basika. 
Me ton zo den exoume kanei akoma kammia dokimh mpas kai kataferoume na ftasoume notia. 

An boleyei kalytera: msn: [email protected]

----------


## zsek

> Λοιπόν, βλέπεις καθαρά την στέγη του πατρικού μου σπιτιού και πολλά άλλα σημεία. Νομίζω το καλύτερο είναι να βάλουμε σε πρώτη φάση ένα παλιό PC που ήδη έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο στην ταράτσα σου και ένα στην στέγη του πατρικού μου σπιτιού. Αν δουλέψει όπως πρέπει, θα αντιγράψεις το setup για το δικό σου κόμβο. Για να συνδέσεις τον κόμβο με το PC στο διαμέρισμά σου θα ρίξουμε καλώδιο δικτύου UTP.
> Τα πρακτικά προβλήματα :
> 1. Μας δίνει κανείς ρεύμα στην ταράτσα ή πρέπει να το φέρουμε από κάτω ;
> 2. Πρέπει να πείσω κάποιον από τους γνωρίζοντες linux να μου στήσει τους σταθμούς σε linux. Όλο το hardware υπάρχει και το software επίσης. Προσφέρεται κανένας ; Αν μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν βρεθεί κανείς, θα μείνουμε στο windows και ο Θεός βοηθός.
> 3. Πρέπει να βρώ μία ολόκληρη μέρα για να πάω στο πατρικό μου σπίτι να αναβάσω το PC τους στην σοφίτα (που το ζητάνε από βδομάδες) να εγκαταστήσω το software τους από την αρχή (το έχουν διαλύσει με την αμέλειά τους) και μετά να βάλω και τον σταθμό. Πάντως, και αυτό γίνεται.
> Στείλε PM με αριθμούς τηλεφώνου για να δούμε πώς θα ρυθμίσουμε χρονικώς το όλο θέμα.


An blepeis ton blk prepei na blepeis ki emena. Exeis anebasei ejoplismo sto patriko sou? Mporoume na kanoume kammia dokimh? Kai epi ti eykairia, jero kai apo Linux!  ::

----------


## blk

Λοιπόν τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής. Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον ggeorgan αποφασίσαμε να στήσουμε εξοπλισμό στο πατρικό του (Aignery) πράγμα το οποίο θα βοηθήσει όλους μας στην γύρω περιοχή. Αρχικά θα προσπαθήσουμε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας και μετά βλέπουμε τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Καλό θα ήταν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να βρεθούμε μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο να μιλήσουμε. Αναφέρομαι στον ratmonkey, zsek, ggeorgan και φυσικά σε εμένα. Βέβαια αν κάποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να έρθει. Πείτε πότε βολεύει τον καθέναν για να το κανονίσουμε. Εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα οπότε βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας.

----------


## blk

Κανονιστηκε ενα meeting για το Σαββατο 5-10-03 στα floca στην ερυθραια. Δεν θα ημαστε παρα πολλα ατομα αλλα θα ημαστε αρκετοι για να μπορεσουμε να δωσουμε επιτελους ζωη στην περιοχη. Οποιος θελει μπορει να ερθει. Το meeting θα γινει στις 5.

----------


## ratmonkey

> Δεν θα ημαστε παρα πολλα ατομα αλλα θα ημαστε αρκετοι για να μπορεσουμε να δωσουμε επιτελους ζωη στην περιοχη. Οποιος θελει μπορει να ερθει. Το meeting θα γινει στις 5.


Και εάν παρευρεθεί κανένας απο την πολυκατοικία των μηχανικών κάτω απο το Τζάμπο, του τα κερνάμε όλα! Τον καφέ, το φαγητό, την κατευθυντική προς Αθήνα, τις κατευθυντικές προς το σπίτι μου, του ZSek και του blk, τα AP, τα clients, τα POE, τα λινουξόκουτα για routing, το workstation του εαν δεν έχει, μαθήματα να το χρησιμοποιεί εάν δέν ξέρει, γυναίκα εαν ψάχνει (θα παραδοθεί ΜΕΤΑ το πέρας της εγκατάστασης προς αποφυγήν εμπλοκών)...
Επίσης αναλαμβάνω όλες τις εξωτερικές δουλειές του σπιτιού για 5 χρόνια, 'ο΄τι θέλει η ψυχή του. Μέχρι και βόλτα τον σκύλο θα του βγάζω εάν έχει. Και εάν θέλει, εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## blk

Ηλία μη φοβάσαι όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα ο ggeorgan είναι ο θεός μας. Λέει απο τις φωτογραφίες οτι με βλέπει. Λογικά θα βλέπει και τον zsek.Θα βάλω μια omni και μια κατευθυντική οπότε ήμαστε εντάξει.

----------


## vsavvas01

Θα κάνω τα πάντα για να είμαι και εγώ, αν και για λίγο γιατί πρέπει να πάω σε γάμο στις 8.

blk αν έχεις μια πυξίδα στις 48 μοίρες πρέπει να με βλέπεις . Δες φοτο στο link στο post Ερωτήσεις.

----------


## pxatzis

Hi all

Meno stin Anoixi , arketa psila kai arxizo na goustaro me tin oli katastastasi.
Arxisa na psaxno info gia wifi me skopo arxika na dikrioso ta 2 pc sto spiti ( 1 sto domatio mou kai allo ena tis sister xoris na pernao kalodia) alla 3afnika me balate stin priza.

YPARXEI KANEIS POIO BOREIA APO to Jampo ??

----------


## blk

Αν δεν διαβάσεις το FAQ και δεν βάλεις το στίγμα σου στην nodedb τότε δεν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε. Κάνε αυτά πρώτα και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## vsavvas01

Έχω ελπιδοφόρα νέα.

Ο Χρήστος, ιδιοκτήτης του ΔΙΑΣΤΡΟΝ στην πλατεία της Ν. Κηφισιάς, παλιός φίλος, σε συζήτηση που είχαμε μου είπε τα εξής:

Έχει dsl 1mbit και με το νέο router που έχει παραγγείλει για τις ανάγκες του θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα όταν δεν χρησιμοποιεί το bandwidth να το αφήνει ελεύθερο σε όσους πέφτουν wireless επάνω του. Για την ιστορία, έχει δύο grid που εξυπηρετούν το παλιό του κατάστημα και το σπίτι του και θα σηκώσει και μία omni.

Η απόσταση από εμένα είναι 5,5 km και από το σπίτι μου στην Άνοιξη (μπαλκόνι) βλέπω τις επιγραφές του RACKS και ΚΙΟΛΕΪΔΗ επί της εθνικής και τον πύργο με τα smart στο φανάρι της Κηφισιάς. Έχω βάσιμες ελπίδες ότι από το ύψος που θα πάει η κεραία μου θα έχω επαφή. Τώρα έχω και το κίνητρο...
 ::

----------


## blk

Καλά απο άνοιξη βλέπεις εκεί κάτω? Τις τελευταίες μέρες υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον απο μερικά άτομα απο ν. κηφισια. Αύριο το απόγευμα(πέμπτη) αν δεν μας τα χαλάσει ο καιρός θα στηθεί μάλλον κόμβος στον Aignery και θα γίνουν και διάφορα scan για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Θα είναι και ο zsek απότι μου είπε αλλά δεν ξέρω για τον ratmonkey (βασικά τωρα θυμήθηκα οτι ακόμα δεν του το έχω πει "sorry").

----------


## blk

Ξέχασα κάτι. Επειδή δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκετε ο κόμβος του zo, αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι ας το πεί εδώ. Του έστειλα pm αλλά δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

Ο zo είναι εκτός Ελλάδος αυτό το διάστημα απ όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## papashark

> Ο Χρήστος, ιδιοκτήτης του ΔΙΑΣΤΡΟΝ στην πλατεία της Ν. Κηφισιάς, παλιός φίλος...........
> ...... Για την ιστορία, έχει δύο grid που εξυπηρετούν το παλιό του κατάστημα και το σπίτι του και θα σηκώσει και μία omni.........


Να του δώσεις πολλά χαιρετίσματα από τον Πάνο, το παλικάρι από το palm meeting πέρσυ που διαφωνούσε μαζί του για τα νόμιμα όρια στις εκπομπές των κεραιών. Πες του ακόμα ότι εξακολουθώ να επιμένω, για την ισχύ και το σημείο που με δικαιώνει λέγετε EIRP, Equivelant Isotropically Radiated Power.

Και βέβαια πες του ότι καλως όρισε στην παρέα μας.  ::

----------


## ratmonkey

> Θα είναι και ο zsek απότι μου είπε αλλά δεν ξέρω για τον ratmonkey (βασικά τωρα θυμήθηκα οτι ακόμα δεν του το έχω πει "sorry").


Θα περάσω εαν σταθεί δυνατόν, αλλα δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ τίποτα. Ωρα;

----------


## vegos

> Να του δώσεις πολλά χαιρετίσματα από τον Πάνο, το παλικάρι από το palm meeting πέρσυ που διαφωνούσε μαζί του για τα νόμιμα όρια στις εκπομπές των κεραιών. Πες του ακόμα ότι εξακολουθώ να επιμένω, για την ισχύ και το σημείο που με δικαιώνει λέγετε EIRP, Equivelant Isotropically Radiated Power.
> 
> Και βέβαια πες του ότι καλως όρισε στην παρέα μας.


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Απόψε, 9 Οκτωβρίου 2003, 19:00 έως 20:00 κάνω scans με γερές κάρτες και κεραίες απότον εξώστη του πατρικού σπιτιού μου στην Νέα Ερυθραία (AIGnery). Όσοι πιστοί, ανοίξτε τις συσκευές σας.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η ζεύξη AIGnery με blk έπαιξε καλά, με την βοήθεια και προβολέως που έχει ο blk. Η νυκτερινή σκόπευση είναι καλή ιδέα, αν ξέρει κανείς καλά τον χώρο γιατί, εκτός από τους προβολείς, βλέπει κανείς καλά και την οθόνη του laptop. Με τον ήλιο αυτό είναι δυσχερέστατο.
Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο δίκτυο Club-zaxasan στην περιοχή και φαίνεται αμυδρά και ο κόμβος awmn loc 639a με φαινομένη εκπομπή σε δύο γειτονικούς διαύλους !
Με τον zsek δεν είχαμε τύχη, αλλά είπαμε να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε το Σαββατοκύριακο. Για τους πέραν της Ν.Ερυθραίας υπερβορείους υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα όταν, με το καλό, υψώσουμε περιστρέψιμο ιστό στην ψηλή καπνοδόχο, σε σημείο, δηλαδή, 9 μέτρα ψηλότερα από κει που κάναμε τα scans.

----------


## vsavvas01

Ο υπερβόρειος vsavvas έχει στήσει τηλεσκόπιο στο μπαλκόνι του και παρακολουθεί .........

Λοιπόν τον άσπρο γερανό στην πλατεία της Ν. Κηφισιάς τον βλέπω... και φτιάχνωμε...

Στην Ερυθραία ψηλά βλέπω πολύ καλά ένα κατακκόκινο σπίτι καθώς και τις κεραίες τηλεόρασης αυτών που είναι πίσω από αυτό.

Περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να οργανωθείτε για να πάρω εξοπλισμό. Με τον pxatz είμαστε 200μ μακριά και έιναι ψηλότερα από εμένα στον ίδιο δρόμο.

To node του πρέπει να έχει λάθος συντεταγμένες.

----------


## ggeorgan

Με τον άσπρο γερανό έχουμε βάση συνδέσεως. Ένα το κρατούμενο ! Πάμε και για τα καλύτερα, αν και νομίζω οτι το κόκκινο σπίτι είναι στην Εκάλη και όχι στην Νέα Ερυθραία. Μικρό το κακό, υπάρχει σημείο στην Εκάλη που μπορεί να παίξει ως hop για να μην πάμε για τις υπερμεγάλες αποστάσεις. Άσε που θα πιάσουμε και την πίσω πλευρά Πεντέλης (Ρέα, Διόνυσος).

----------


## pxatzis

> Ο υπερβόρειος vsavvas έχει στήσει τηλεσκόπιο στο μπαλκόνι του και παρακολουθεί .........
> 
> Λοιπόν τον άσπρο γερανό στην πλατεία της Ν. Κηφισιάς τον βλέπω... και φτιάχνωμε...
> 
> Στην Ερυθραία ψηλά βλέπω πολύ καλά ένα κατακκόκινο σπίτι καθώς και τις κεραίες τηλεόρασης αυτών που είναι πίσω από αυτό.
> 
> Περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να οργανωθείτε για να πάρω εξοπλισμό. Με τον pxatz είμαστε 200μ μακριά και έιναι ψηλότερα από εμένα στον ίδιο δρόμο.
> 
> To node του πρέπει να έχει λάθος συντεταγμένες.


Οι συντεταγμένες μου στην nodedb είναι όντως λίγο χάλια, θα προσπαθήσω να τις διορθώσω.
Όντως είμαστε πολύ κοντά και ελπίζω να με το που εξοπλιστούμε να κάνουμε ένα σταθερό link.
vsavvas01 πέρασα και εγώ από τον Χρήστο ο οποίος είναι και δικός μου γνωστός και παλιός συνάδελφος με τον πατέρα μου και αποτελεί την μόνιμη πηγή για hardware, αλλά δυστυχώς παρόλο που είναι ενημερωμένος δεν είχε κάτι ενδιαφέρων σε stock στο μαγαζί. Είπε ότι θα φέρει από Δευτέρα , αλλά εμένα έχει αρχίσει να μου την βαράει και μάλλον θα παραγγείλω τίποτα Dink για να αρχίσω να παίζω , και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## vsavvas01

Μετά από μια βόλτα στην περιοχή βρήκα το σπίτι στην Εκάλη που βλέπω καθαρά από το σπίτι μου (εκείνο το κατακόκκινο). Είναι στη Θέτιδος και έφτιαξα ένα fake node για τον προσανατολισμό (vsfake).

----------


## pxatzis

> Μετά από μια βόλτα στην περιοχή βρήκα το σπίτι στην Εκάλη που βλέπω καθαρά από το σπίτι μου (εκείνο το κατακόκκινο). Είναι στη Θέτιδος και έφτιαξα ένα fake node για τον προσανατολισμό (vsfake).


Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα.
Μπήκα μέσα στην ομαδική για τις PCI Netgear και τώρα ψάχνω για τσαμπέ Pcακι (έχε το νου σου) για να αρχίσω να παίζω με το Debian απο το οποίο δεν έχω ιδέα. Στο μεταξύ μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε να βγάλω το AP D-Link 900+ σε κάποιο ποιο ψηλό σημείο του σπιτιού με OMNI και να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθείς , το AP υπάρχει οπότε αν θες βάλε στον προϋπολογισμό μια PCMCIA και κράτα 2 κονσέρβες από παιδικές τροφές  ::  .

----------


## vsavvas01

Παράγγειλα pcmcia από wirelesslan και pigtale τα οποία περιμένω. Βρήκα κουτί από glenfidich ουισκυ και κρατάω και κουτί από το γάλα του μπεμπι. Μου λείπει μόνο ο κοννεκτορας για επάνω στο κουτί και αρχίζουμε τα πειράματα.

Έχω σίγουρα κουτί διαθέσιμο (νομίζω όχι ΑΤΧ) και σκληρό 1GB που περισεύουν. Όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε αλλά λέγε μου τι κομμάτια ψάχνεις..

----------


## pxatzis

> Παράγγειλα pcmcia από wirelesslan και pigtale τα οποία περιμένω. Βρήκα κουτί από glenfidich ουισκυ και κρατάω και κουτί από το γάλα του μπεμπι. Μου λείπει μόνο ο κοννεκτορας για επάνω στο κουτί και αρχίζουμε τα πειράματα.
> 
> Έχω σίγουρα κουτί διαθέσιμο (νομίζω όχι ΑΤΧ) και σκληρό 1GB που περισεύουν. Όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε αλλά λέγε μου τι κομμάτια ψάχνεις..


Κουτί και HD ειναι οκ! Θα "δανειστώ" και ενα board+PSU απο την αποθήκη της δουλειας ,αν δεν "κάτσουν" καλα στο κουτι θα δουλέψει σιδεροπρίονο.
Θέλω όμως και OMNI...δεν ξέρω αν λέει τίποτα η προσφορά του priveshop ???

----------


## sotiris

εγώ έχω στήσει μια sector που τωρα κοιτάει προς τα Λιόσια-Μενίδι αλλά από εκεί δεν ενδιαφέρετε κανείς να συνδεθεί με μας.Ο βασικός στόχος που είχαμε αποφασίσει με τον Δαμιανό ήταν να κλείσει το κενό στα ΒΒ με το Μενίδι...αλλά από ότι βλέπω δεν προχωράει το θέμα. 

εάν δεν έχετε καλό link με το awmn,εγώ έχω ένα πολύ καλό και σταθερο link με τον Digi (ως client)...οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι εαν γίνει καποια δοκιμή από την ταράτσα μου προς τα εσάς (υπάρχει ένα κενό στον ορίζοντα που βλέπω μέχρι το βουνό πισω σας),και δείξει δυνατότητες σύνδεσης,να γυρίσω την sector προς τα εσας,ώστε να βγειτε μέσω εμού στον digi. 
εαν υπάρχει Link με καποιον απο εσάς το δικό μου Link με τον digi θα γυρίσει σε ad-hoc

to AP είναι cisco (misco) 350 
η pci είναι cisco 352 
το λειτουργικό είναι win 2003 server 

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=15 

φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν εδώ http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... ght=#27223 
(pros penteli-dioniso.jpg) 

εαν ενδιαφέρεστε για δοκιμές, δεν έχω κεραία για notebook,οπότε θα πρέπει να βρουμε... 
και εαν φανεί εφικτό το link θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια με το λύσιμο του ιστού και το μονταρισμά του,μία που η sector ειναι και πολύ μεγάλη και πολύ βαριά για ένα άτομο. 
mobile:*********

----------


## blk

Σύμφωνα με την nodedb η απόσταση μας είναι 5,2 km. Απο το πίσω μπαλκόνι μου υπάρχει ένα μικρό άνοιγμα που κοιτάει προς μαρούσι, βέβαια δεν ξέρω προς τα που ακριβώς. Επειδή δεν έχω κόμβο ακόμα όμως έχω κάποιο laptop για δοκιμές μπορούμε άυριο να κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή. Βέβαια θα πρέπει να γυρίσεις την κεραία σου προς ερυθραία. Αν μπορείς να την γυρίσεις έχει καλός, αλλιώς κάτι θα βρούμε να κάνουμε. Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει κάποια ad-hoc σύνδεση με εσένα γιατί ακόμα δεν έχουμε βρεί τρόπο να βγούμε στο awmn εκτός απο μια δοκιμή που έκανε ο aignery και έπιασε τον lok στο μενίδι. Αν και όπως είδα την διαγώνιο στην nodedb είναι κάπως δύσκολο να σε βλέπω, δεν έχουμε παρά να δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## sotiris

Για να γυρίσει η κεραία δεν είναι εύκολο.
Πρώτον είναι πολύ βαριά και πολυ ψηλή για να την χειριστεί ένα άτομο (πχ ο Δαμιανός την είχε φάει στο κεφάλι ευτυχώς χωρίς συνέπειες).
Δεύτερον έχει 3 αντιρίδες που πρέπει να βγούνε, να χαλαρώσουν τα U,να γυρίσει η κεραία και να μπούνε όλα πάλι στην θέση τους (εδω φυσάει αρκετά και εαν πέσει θα έχουμε σοβαρό ατύχημα).
Τρίτον από το βάρος ο ιστός έχει λυγίσει λίγο,οπότε σκεφτόμουνα την επόμενη φορα που θα την λύσω να έχω αγοράσει κάτι πιο γερό (πχ νεροσωλήνα βαρέως τύπου ή σωλήνα για τέντες),γιατί φοβάμαι ότι εαν λυθεί ο ιστός είναι άχρηστος μετά.
Τέταρτον η θέση της είναι σε δυσπρόσητο σημείο (σκάλα και ακροβατικό για να βρεθούμε στο δώμα).

οπότε λόγω των παραπάνω προτείνω να έρθει όποιος θέλει απο εδώ,να κάνουμε δοκιμές απο την ταράτσα του δώματος προς τα εσάς,να δούμε ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που βλέπουμε και μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε και μετά να γυρίσουμε την κεραία.

επειδή δεν έχετε βρει τρόπο ακόμα να βγείτε στο ΒΒ γι'αυτό πρότεινα την λύση αυτή.το κινητό μου (είναι στο προηγούμενο ποστ) για πιο άμεση επικοινωνία,**********

----------


## dti

Κοιτάξτε λίγo τί δείχνει η nodedb για μεταξύ σας link:



Μέσω όμως του AIGnery το link είναι απόλυτα εφικτό:



O ggeorgan που είναι υπεύθυνος για το node AIGnery έχει τον εξοπλισμό για το link. Θα χρειαστεί όμως εθελοντική εργασία από 2-3 άτομα για να στηθεί ο κόμβος εκεί.
Καλύτερα λοιπόν να προγραμματισθεί δοκιμή από το AIGnery στον sotiris.

Επειδή δεν είναι μικρή η απόσταση που σας χωρίζει (4711 μ.), για νόμιμο link, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν 24άρες κεραίες και από τις 2 πλευρές (2 πιάτα με feeders είναι οτι πρέπει). 

Επομένως, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να αφήσεις την sector στη θέση της Σωτήρη και απλά να βάλεις ένα πιάτο; (Δεν λέω για 3ο interface, γνωρίζοντας το ποσό που έχεις δαπανήσει μέχρι τώρα...)

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανέ κάναμε ταυτόχρονα ποστ.

ερώτηση:
εσύ που έχεισ δει πως είναι εδω τα πράγματα,νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να στηθεί ένα πιάτο στον ιστό της grid και πάνω από αυτήν?
ο αλλος ιστος δεν χωράει τίποτα.
εαν γίνει όπως λες θα χρειαστεί και άλλο κατέβασμα καλωδίου ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να γίνει?
εαν θέλει και άλλο καλώδιο υπάρχει πρόβλημα να περάσει μέσα απο την διακοσμητική σωλήνα (την χοντρη πορτοκαλι εαν θυμασαι).

τελος παντων επειδη ετσι ειναι δυσκολη η επικοινωνια όποτε έχεις χρόνο πάρε με ένα τηλεφωνο να τα πούμε πιο αναλυτικά για να καταλάβω τα υπερ και τα κατά.

----------


## dti

Πολύ δύσκολα θα μπει πιάτο με τη σωστή κλίση (25 μοίρες) προς τα κάτω στον υπάρχοντα ιστό. Καλύτερα να μπεί εφόσον έχει τη σωστή βάση, σε κάποια απόσταση από τον τοίχο, με κλίση προς τα κάτω και να κοιτάζει προς το βουνό απέναντι που είναι ο AIGnery. 
Οταν είπα να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις 3ο interface εννοούσα οτι θα βγάλεις το καλώδιο που καταλήγει στη sector και θα το ενώσεις στο πιάτο.
Η sector θα παραμείνει ως έχει και κάποια άλλη στιγμή εφόσον υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από αυτή την πλευρά βάζεις κάποια εξωτερική συσκευή που μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις με PoE και το ftp καλώδιο είναι σχετικά εύκολο να χωρέσει να περάσει μέσα από το διακοσμητικό κάγκελο.

----------


## blk

Όσο για εθελοντική εργασία εγώ είμαι μέσα και λογικά ο ratmonkey αν φυσικά έχει χρόνο για παντρεύεται όπου νά'ναι. Ας έρθει η ώρα να στηθεί ο κόμβος του και θα βρεθούν τα άτομα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Άμα καταφέρουμε να στήσουμε τον κόμβο του ggeorgan μπορώ να πάω στον sotiris και να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές με το laptop. 
Δαμιανέ χτές έψαχνα πώς μπαίνουν τα σίδερα αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη. Υπάρχει μήπως κανένα manual ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ χτές έψαχνα πώς μπαίνουν τα σίδερα αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη. Υπάρχει μήπως κανένα manual ή κάτι άλλο?


Μια φωτογραφία χίλιες λέξεις:

----------


## ggeorgan

Είπα να το κάνω με pm, αλλά ενδιαφέρει πολλούς.
Αύριο, Τρίτη 28 Οκτωβρίου 2003, θα ανέβουμε οικογενειακώς στην πατρική οικία. Στη γλώσσα του AWMN το μέρος λέγεται AIGnery. Περί την μεσημβρίαν, την ώρα δηλαδή που θα επανέρχονται τα αεροσκάφη C-130 από την Θεσσαλονίκη στην Δεκέλεια με τα αγήματα των σχολών της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας που θα έχουν λάβει μέρος στην παρέλαση, είναι κατάλληλος χρόνος για πρόχειρη δοκιμή με τον sotiris. Χρόνος για πιάτα δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει, όμως stella 19db και, ίσως, και μεγάλος τρίποδας να την βαστάει να μην ξεχεριασθώ και cisco 50mW στο laptop. Τι μπορεί να γίνει από την άλλη πλευρά ;
Πάντως, η δοκιμή δεν θα είναι οριστική χωρίς πιάτα εκατέρωθεν, δεδομένης της παρουσίας ισχυρού ενδιαμέσου κόμβου εκτός AWMN (club zaxasan). Έχω φίλτρα κυκλικής πολώσεως, αλλά δεν έχω πιάτα. Και πάλι, τι μπορεί να γίνει ;
Παίζει και αργότερα η ζεύξη, αλλά χρειάζεται προβολέας. Το πρωί παίζει και καθρεπτάκι.

----------


## blk

Δέν ξέρω αν θα έχω χρόνο αύριο. Αν μπορέσω και φυσικά άν μπορεί και ο sotiris θα πάω απο το σπίτι του μαζί με το laptop και την 19db panel που απέκτησα και θα κάνουμε δοκιμές. Και όταν λες μεσημέρι τι ώρα περίπου εννοείς?
Για περισσότερα θα τα πούμε αύριο κατα τις 12.

----------


## sotiris

GGEORGAN
απο την αλλη πλευρά ισχύουν τα παρακατω:
εαν μπορεις λιγο αργοτερα θα ειναι ολα οκ,στις 11.30 εχω να παω στην παρελαση να δω την κορη μου,οποτε μετα της 13.00 θα ειμαι ελευθερος.

blk:
πάρε με τηλεφωνο μετα της 12 να σε κατατοπισω πως θα με βρεις,ισως είμαι ακόμα εξω οποτε ερχομαι μεχρι ενα γνωστο και για τους δυο σημειο και ερχομαστε μαζι σπιτι.
ενδεικτικα το Ηλιακο Χωριο είναι εκει που τελειώνει το αλσος της πεύκης στα συνορα με την Κ.Κηφησια,500μ περιπου απο το οικοτροφειο Αβέρωφ.

δηλ εαν καταλαβα καλα ο G θα στήσει την stella του και εμεις απο εδω θα προσπαθησουμε ,εστω προχειρα να την βρουμε.εαν υπάρχει ενδειξη σηματος προχωραμε στο στησιμο πιατων και οτι αλλο απαιτειτε για την περισταση.(συγνωμη εαν γινομαι βαρετος,αλλα αφενος μ'αρεσει να ξερω τι προκειτε να γινει απο πριν και αφετερου επειδη ειμαι ασχετος η επαναληψη ειναι μητηρ μαθησεως).

εγω εχω ενα πιατο 80cm απο μια παλια δορυφορικη κεραια που ειχα,και δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιηση ποτε.μπορει αυτο να χρειαστει καπου ή ειναι αχρηστο?

ΥΓ: blk μην φορας καλα ρουχα οταν ερθεις σπιτι γιατι θα τα λερωσεις στο σκαρφαλωμα του δωματος.(ελπιζω να μην φοβασαι τα υψη).

----------


## ggeorgan

Καλή ιδέα ! Θα δώ μήπως βουτήξω και 'γω ένα πιάτο 1,20 m από την ταράτσα που το έχω και κάααθεται. Feeder, όμως, έχετε ή, έστω cantenna με κατάλληλο connector για να την βάλετε προχείρως ;
Τέλος, προσοχή στα σκαρφαλώματα ! Είμαι αρκετά ψηλά και καλύτερα να με δείτε από κάπου τόσο χαμηλά ώστε να είναι ακόμα και σκεπασμένα τα νώτα σας. Θα γλυτώσετε, τουλάχιστον εσείς, όλες τις παρεμβολές και θα κινηθείτε και με ασφάλεια.

----------


## sotiris

εγω δεν εχω τον παραμικρό εξοπλισμό σχετικό με πιατα, ουτε feeder,Ουτε cantenna,Ουτε connectors.μια PW 24 εχω που βλεπει τον digi και μια sector που κοιταει αντιθετα.

εαν δεν σκαρφαλωσουμε δεν προκειτε να σε δουμε γιατι μας κρυβει ο (ψηλος) τοιχος του δωματος,εστω αυτο θα το δουμε αυριο.μπορεις να μου δωσεις καποια προχειρη κατευθυνση ως προς το που βρισκεσαι ή εστω απο την φωτο που εχω τραβηξει καταλαβαινεις περιπου που βρισκομαι εγω?μήπως εστω και με κυαλια βλεπεις ή ξερεις που ειναι το παλαιο υδραγωγειο της Λυκοβρύσεως?

χαιρομαι που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει το πιατο που εχω και καθετε στην ντουλαπα τοσα χρονια.

----------


## blk

Μήν φοβάσε δεν θα φοράω τα καλά μου. Το κακό είναι πως ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει που βρίσκετε το ηλιακό χωριό αλλά πιστεύω πως θα βρούμε κάποιο μέρος να βρεθούμε. Όσο απο πιάτα κτλ εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας φανώ χρήσιμος.
Θα σε πάρω ένα τηλ αύριο να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## pxatzis

Αντε ρε παιδια..να αρχισει να τσουλαει και κατι προς τα εμας.
Απο το σπιτι μου εχω πολυ καλη θεα προς Ερυθραια-Κηφισια-Βαρυμπομπη κτλ. 
Περιμενω Netgear απο την ομαδικη και στεινω PCaki με ενα interface gia τον vsavass και για το αλλο....ελπίζω.

----------


## blk

Πιστεύω πως μέσα στην βδομάδα και μάλλον το σαββατοκύριακο θα έχει στηθεί ο εξοπλισμός μου. Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι καλώδιο και pigtail. Βέβαια αρχικά θα γίνονται απλά δοκιμές μέχρι να στηθεί και ο κόμβος στον aignery. Χτές προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές απο το σπίτι του sotiris με τον aignery αλλά δυστιχώς καταστράφηκε το pigtail. Βέβαια ο Γιώργος μας είπε πως μα έβλεπε και μάλιστα έπιασε και τον Digi. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ας μας πεί ο Γιώργος. Αυτό που μένει τώρα είναι να δούμε πως θα βγούμε στο awmn. Υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις τώρα ποιά. Μέσω του digi και μέσω του sotiris. Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι να γυρίσουμε την κεραία που έχει ο sotiris ή να φτοιαχτεί ένα πιάτο που έχει και να στηθεί. Καλό θα ήταν να ξαναγίνει ένα meeting να αποφασιστούν όλα αυτά.

----------


## dti

Εφόσον υπάρχει οπτική επαφή του AIGnery τόσο με τον Sotiris (4,7 χλμ.) όσο και με τον DiGi (4,9 χλμ.) ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνει απ΄ευθείας το link με τον DiGi για να γλυτώσετε ένα hop.

Ομως από την άλλη, ο sotiris είναι 200 μ. πιο κοντά και επιπλέον έχει μόνο ένα ακόμη ενεργό interface (και μάλιστα κατευθυντικό) που ενδεχομένως να επηρεάζει λιγότερο την πραγματική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής σας με το awmn.

Καλό θα ήταν να βρεθεί και κάποιο άλλο εναλλακτικό σημείο που θα σας βγάζει προς τα νότια.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση φαίνεται οτι ο κόμβος AIGnery μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο για την ανάπτυξη όλης της περιοχής Ν. Ερυθραίας / Κηφισιάς / Εκάλης κλπ.

----------


## sotiris

η δοκιμη απετυχε λογω τεχνικων προβληματων, αλλα ειδαμε οτι εχουμε καθαρη και ανεμποδιστη οπτικη επαφη με τον aignery.

απο ότι είδα απο την ταρατσα μου ο aignery ειναι σε ενα σημειο με απιστευτη θεα προς το νοτο,οπως λογω υψομετρου θα πρεπει να τον βλεπουν και ενα σωρο τριγυρω περιοχες.

κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει ενα δυναμικο κεντρο διασυνδεσης της περιοχης.τωρα για το πως θα βγαινει στο ΒΒ,προς το παρον υπαρχει ο digi και εγω που σιγουρα κανει link.

πιστευω οτι χρειαζετε ενα τοπικο meeting στο οποιο να ειναι και καποιος που να ξερει κατι σχετικα με τα πιατα και τα λοιπα,ετσι ωστε να λυθουν αμεσα τα τυχον προβληματα κατασκευης και συναρμολογησης των πιατων και να μας δωσει κατευθυντηριες οδους,ωστε και εγω και ο ggeorgan να φτιαξουμε (χρησιμοποιησουμε) τα πιατα που τωρα καθονται.

εαν δεν ειναι εφικτο αμεσα αυτο μπορω να γυρισω την sector προς τον aignery και ελπιζω οτι δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα συνδεσης.

υπαρχει βεβαια και η λυση (εαν μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει μια ταξη μεγεθους χρηματικη),να σηκωσω και 3 interface (να μην πειραξω δηλ την sector,μηπως και ενδιαφερθει καποιος απο μενιδι,λιοσια κλπ) με το πιατο που εχω.
αυτα που ξερω ειναι οτι σιγουρα θα χρειαστει:
1./.κεραια,μπρατσο στηριξης κλπ για το πιατο

2./.τωρα για καλωδιο ειναι δυσκολο να κατεβει και τριτο LMR κατω,οποτε θα περασει ftp,οποτε θα χρειαστει και μια συσκευη εξωτερικη που θα τροφοδοτειται απο ethernet.τι συσκευη ειναι αυτη και ποσο κανει?

3./.αλλη μια cisco pci για τον server.
(δεν νομιζω τα 1,2,3 να στοιχιζουν κατω απο 500€,οποτε ειναι πολλα για μενα)

----------


## papashark

Εάν πας στην λύση πιάτο, τότε έχω μια λύση στο μυαλό μου που περιλαμβανει μόνο πιάτο/βραχίονα/feeder/pcmcia/pigtail/καλωδιο/ftp/κουτί. Δηλαδή κόστος από 150 εώς 200 ευρώ.

----------


## DiGi

Και από εμένα οκ εάν υπάρχει καλή οπτική επαφή.Υπάρχει ελεύθερη θύρα στον router μου και όταν το αποφασισετε τι hardware θα μπεί να πάρω και εγώ ανάλογα.

----------


## pxatzis

Κανένα νεότερο για το meeting ?

----------


## vsavvas01

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι από δύο βράδια. Είπα να τα κάνω post για να ακούσω απόψεις. Με καρτούλα από wirelesslan (AL-95002AE2+(F200)) και cantenna από παιδικό γάλα novalac (100mm διάμετρο 120μμ μήκος - έχω αρχίσει να τα κρατάω τα άδεια όποιος θέλει μου λεει), pigtail και Ν female φτηνιάρικο, από το μπαλκόνι μου στην Άνοιξη , δίπλα στο laptop (xp). Κεραία μπορώ να σηκώσω 5 μέτρα πιο ψηλά.

Για xp (ξέρω θα μου πείτε linux) τι υπάρχει για να διαπιστώσω την απόδοση της κεραίας;;

Ο AWMN496 είναι όντως Πετρούπολη; Ο 45-1286 ποιος είναι;

Αυτά από τα πρώτα scans

----------


## Alexandros

Το awmn-45-1286 είναι backbone link Alexandros-Spirosco. Και μια και η MAC Address που βλέπεις δεν είναι η δική μου, πιάνεις τον Spirosco.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Βέβαια με τέτοιο σήμα και δεδομένου ότι είσαστε περί τα 23 Χμ μακριά, μάλλον το Netstumbler 'βαυκαλίζεται' ως συνήθως.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## vsavvas01

22,5 km με την πρώτη μου cantenna; Γιατί τα νόμιμα όρια είναι μόνο 20db  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Δεν νομίζω να είσαστε 22.5 χιλιόμετρα μακρία..........

για ξανακοιτάχτε το !  ::

----------


## vsavvas01

Κάτι δεν κατάλαβα πάλι.

Ή κατι υπονοάς (που επίσης δεν το κατάλαβα).

----------


## papashark

Γράψε λάθος !!!

Δεν είχα συνηδειτοποιήσει που είσαι...

Sorry  ::

----------


## vsavvas01

Δεν πειράζει . Δεν βλέπεις συχνά καρχαρία να κοκκινίζει  ::  

Μάλλον θα πέσει στα χέρια μου και κεραιούλα (ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς) για δοκιμές. 

Έχω και ένα ξεχασμένο δορυφορικό 80cm mesh πιάτο (μόνο που το έχω στο χωριό) και σκέφτομαι να του κοτσάρω το κουτί επάνω για να δούμε τι γίνεται. 

Περιμένω και την γειτονιά να δραστηριοποιηθεί.

Στο εν τω μεταξύ, η εκπαίδευση συνεχίζεται, οπότε όλες οι απόψεις για την περιοχή και τα scans καλοδεχούμενα.

----------


## pxatzis

> Μάλλον θα πέσει στα χέρια μου και κεραιούλα (ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς) για δοκιμές. 
> 
> Έχω και ένα ξεχασμένο δορυφορικό 80cm mesh πιάτο (μόνο που το έχω στο χωριό) και σκέφτομαι να του κοτσάρω το κουτί επάνω για να δούμε τι γίνεται. 
> 
> Περιμένω και την γειτονιά να δραστηριοποιηθεί.
> 
> Στο εν τω μεταξύ, η εκπαίδευση συνεχίζεται, οπότε όλες οι απόψεις για την περιοχή και τα scans καλοδεχούμενα.


Αναμένω feeder και λίγο καλώδιο απο http://www.wirelesslan.gr (παράδοση Δευτέρα) και τις Netgear. Πρέπει να αγοράσω ενα πιάτο...

vsavvas τι κάνει ο μικρός Κυριακή πρωί ?

----------


## vsavvas01

Θα κανονίσω να κοιμάται  ::

----------


## vsavvas01

Με χαρά θα θέλαμε να σας ανακοινώσουμε ότι επιτεύχθει link με τον pxatzis με dlink από την μία και AL-95002AE2+(F200) και cantenna από την άλλη, μέσα από παράθυρα, βροχή, σχεδόν χίονι, μία οικοδομή να μας κόβει την οπτική για 2-3 μέτρα, 100 μέτρα απόσταση, στήριγμα στο ένα πόδι (παράθυρο στο πλατύσκαλο βλέπεται), cantenna στο ένα χέρι, τηλέφωνο στο άλλο και laptop να στηρίζεται στο στήθος. Περάσαν μερικά ping. Είμαστε χαρούμενοι. Μένει να σοβαρευτούμε. Άντε μπας και δει και κανένας άλλος στην περιοχή κανένα post και ενδιαφερθεί.

Οι πολύ βόρειοι

----------


## pxatzis

> Μένει να σοβαρευτούμε. Άντε μπας και δει και κανένας άλλος στην περιοχή κανένα post και ενδιαφερθεί.
> Οι πολύ βόρειοι


 Αντε ρε παιδιά , να ανηφορίσει το awmn  ::

----------


## pxatzis

Αναφορά σημερινών εργασιών .

Ιστός στο μπαλκόνι που εχει τρελη θέα προσ Αθήνα (βλέπω την αντιλία στο φάληρο) πάνω στον ιστό 65μμ πιάτο με μια cantenna του vssavas απο γάλα σε σκονι Novolac.
Καλώδιο 2μ και pigtail by vssavas.

Συνδεση με Dlink 900+ rev C fw 3.02 και scan.

Συνδεση με Netgear 311 πάνω σε SuSe 9 pro (motherbord , HD , PSU χήμα στα πλακάκια...περιμένω ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί) δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα μίας και δέν μπόρεσα να σετάρω το kismet για να κάνω scan.

Αναμένουμε καλώδιο και connectors WBC400 και feeders απο ομαδική

Μερικές φοτο στο zipaki ( sorry για τα απλωμένα ρούχα  ::  )

Ευχαριστώ vsavass !

----------


## blk

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά, φαίνετε πως οι υπερβόρειοι τα κατάφεραν. Τώρα μένει να κάνουμε κάτι και εμείς, θέλω να πιστεύω πως σύντομα κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ναί, ήλθαν AP cisco. Να βγάλουμε το πρόγραμμα διοικητικών εργασιών (πολλές αυτήν την εβδομάδα) και θα παίξει full ο AIGnery.

----------


## blk

Περιμένω πως και πως. Το LMR σπαρταράει στο μπαλκόνι σχεδόν ένα μήνα. Το κακό είναι πως ακόμα δεν βρήκα κρουστικό τριπάνι. Η βάση της καιρέας είναι έτοιμη. Πρίν μια βδομάδα μετακόμισε και ο ratmonkey και παρότι ήμαστε δίπλα μας χωρίζει ένα σπίτι. Άντε και έχει ο θεός.

----------


## sotiris

περιμενουμε καποια cisco bridge για συνδεση της Ερυθραιας (AIGnery) με το ΒΒ.

κρουστικο τρυπανι εχει ο lazy (Γιωργος,Μεταμόρφωση) οπως και full set εργαλειων.

μολις στηθει ο AIGnery να κανονισουμε ενα survey (notebook με κεραια)απο εδω προς τα εκει για να διαπιστωσουμε την δυνατοτητα link,και να συνεχισουμε με την εγκατασταση δορυφορικων πιατων για ad-hock συνδεση.

----------


## pxatzis

Αν μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και για ένα scan προς Ανοιξη ... 

Να γυρίσει κάποια κεραία προς τα πάνω και να προσπαθήσουμε να τον πίασουμε εμείς απο άνοιξη.

----------


## ostria

Kalhspera paidia!
Eimai newbie sto forum kai an mporeite 9a h9ela na me lphroforhsete ligaki:
menw sto agio stefano, xwris optikh epafh pros a9hna. Poies einai oi epiloges mou? Client, Node kati allo?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## sotiris

καλησπερα ostria.

αρχικα γραφε με ελληνικα.

μετα δωσε μας το Nodeid σου,εαν δεν εχεις να πας στο http://www.nodedb.com και να γραφτεις,ακολουθωντας τις οδηγιες που εχουν αναφερθει παρα πολλες φορες εδω μεσα και εαν δεν ξερεις που ειναι το φορουμ εχει search ψαξε και θα τις βρεις.

μετα και ενω εμφανιστεις στον χαρτη του nodedb τοτε θα μπορεσουμε και εμεις αλλα και εσυ μονος σου να βρεις ποιοι ειναι κοντα σου και με ποιους εχεις οπτικη επαφη. (ισως βλεπεις το Μενιδι,ισως την Ερυθραια).

νομιζω οτι με την εγγραφη σου εδω πηρες και ενα link που αναφερει γενικα αλλα και ποιο ειδικα το τι πρεπει να γνωριζεις για να μπορεσουμε και εμεις αλλα και εσυ να συμβιωσουμε σε ενα κοινο δικτυο.

τελευταια μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις παλι το search του φορουμ για να βρισκεις Link με οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις.

μολις αποκτησεις μια βασικη επαρκεια γνωσης γυρω απο το θεμα του wifi,θα βρεθουνε αρκετοι να σε βοηθησουν,γιατι θα τους εχεις βοηθησει πρωτα εσυ ρωτωντας συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και οχι γενικοτητες που με κανεναν τροπο δεν γινετε να απαντηθουν εδω μεσα.

θα χαρουμε πολυ να επανελθεις ξανα στο φορουμ,τηρωντας τα ανωτερω,και να συνδεθεις στην μεγαλη μας κοινοτητα.

----------


## ostria

Καλησπέρα ξανά..
Το προηγούμενο post όπως ήταν προφανές ήταν υπό την επίρρεια του ...ενθουσιασμού, sorry... ::  
Anyway, μετά από λίγη σοβαρότερη έρευνα κατέληξα στα παρακάτω...
Το nodeid μου είναι το #2162, και έχω οπτική επαφή (σύμφωνα με το toolάκι της nodedb τουλάχιστον) με τα nodes vsavvas, pxatzis και pathfinder (από αυτά που φαίνονται υπό δοκιμή...).
Ψάχνω λίγο ακόμα για τα specs της κάρτας μου (έχω μια Netgear MA521 και δεν είμαι σιγουρος τι υποστηρίζει) και θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω ίσως κάποια στιγμή με ουσιαστικότερες ερωτήσεις.
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## sotiris

πολυ ωραια,τωρα λοιπον που ξερουμε ποιος εισαι και που εισαι σε σχεση με μας,μπορω να σου πω οτι οντως εισαι σε δυσκολο σημειο που προς το παρον δεν εχει συνδεση με το ΒΒ,αλλα ειναι ταχυτατα αναπτυσσομενο.τα παιδια εκει πανω εχουν φτιαξει κατι μεταξυ τους και συντομα ισως προχωρησει μια συνδεση με το AIGnery που θα συνδεετε με μενα οποτε αποκτατε προσβαση στο ΒΒ.
αρχικα ειχα σκεφτει το επομενο σημειο που πιθανον θα μπορουσες να συνδεθεις ηταν το Μενιδι (το Μενιδι βγαινει στο ΒΒ μεσω εμου με ενα προσφατο αλλα συνεχως βελτιωμενο Link ,σημερα πιασαμε μεταξυ μας 200-250kb/s) αλλα εισαι πολυ μακρυα απο εκει και μαλλον δεν εχεις οπτικη επαφη οπως ειδα απο την Nodedb.

μπορεις λοιπον αρχικα να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια με τους κομβους που αναφερες παραπανω για να συνδεθεις με καποιον απο εκει και να περιμενεις να φτασει το ΒΒ εκει πανω.

μολις εχεις αλλες αποριες σχετικα με την καρτα σου ή οτιδηποτε αλλο και δεν το εχεις βρει μεσα στο πλουσιο σε υλη φορουμ μας,μπορεις ελευθερα να ρωτησεις και φυσικα εαν ξερουμε θα σε βοηθησουμε οσο και οπως μπορουμε.

----------


## papashark

ostria, εάν είσαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένος και δεν σε νοίαζει να ξοδέψεις σήμερα και έχεις υπομονή μέχρι να έρθουν οι πελάτες, πες μας.

Έαν δεν υπάρχει ανάπτυξη στην περιοχή σου, τότε κάποιος πρέπει να την ξεκινήσει, αυτός μπορεί να είσαι εσύ, εάν έχεις όρεξη, μεράκι και υπομονή !  ::

----------


## pxatzis

> Καλησπέρα ξανά..
> Το προηγούμενο post όπως ήταν προφανές ήταν υπό την επίρρεια του ...ενθουσιασμού, sorry... 
> Anyway, μετά από λίγη σοβαρότερη έρευνα κατέληξα στα παρακάτω...
> Το nodeid μου είναι το #2162, και έχω οπτική επαφή (σύμφωνα με το toolάκι της nodedb τουλάχιστον) με τα nodes vsavvas, pxatzis και pathfinder (από αυτά που φαίνονται υπό δοκιμή...).
> Ψάχνω λίγο ακόμα για τα specs της κάρτας μου (έχω μια Netgear MA521 και δεν είμαι σιγουρος τι υποστηρίζει) και θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω ίσως κάποια στιγμή με ουσιαστικότερες ερωτήσεις.
> Ευχαριστώ


Καλημέρα και καλος ήρθες και απο εμένα.

Βασικά ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ! το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο.
Δές αν έχει οπτική επαφή με τον λόφο της Άνοιξης το σπίτι μου είναι σχεδών στο γήπεδο.
Έχουμε δοκιμάσει με τον vsavvas (200μ απο εμενα προσ τα κατω) και έχουμε ευκολο linkμε χρήση cantenna οπώτε με τα πιάτα που έχουμε είμαστε οκ. 
Μίας όμως και βλέπω και άλλους να μπαίνουν στο κόλπο και μίας και έχω οπτικη προς Αθήνα λέω η μία απο της 2 netgear ma311 να πέσει σε ομνι.

Λιγο υπομονη γιατι με δουλείες υποχρεώσεις κτλ ...το pcaki ακομα στο γραφειο ειναι  ::

----------


## vsavvas01

Και εγώ υπομονή έχω να πω. Ειμαι το node 237 (Από πέρσυ το Νοέμβρη) και περίμενα και περιμένω.

Είναι και η περιοχή μας δύσκολη με λόφους και ραχούλες και μακριά από τους υπόλοιπους.

Όντως πρεπει να βλεπόμαστε, από ύψος κεραίας όμως και πάνω από τα σπίτια της περιοχής. Πρεπει να είσαι κοντά στο δρόμο που πάει Μαραθώνα και εκεί είναι χαμηλά σε σχέση με την γύρω περιοχή.

Περιμένε τον pxatzis να συκώσει μια omni να δούμε τι γίνεται.

Για δοκιμές κατ' οίκον και συζήτησει στείλε κανά pm (για να σε κρατήσουμε πορωμένο  ::  ). Στο εντομεταξύ , καλό διάβασμα (και απο αυτό έχει πολύ).

---edit---

Εριξα μια ματιά για την κάρτα σου. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα να περνει εξωτερική κεραία και αυτό δεν είναι καλό. Παντος, αφού μάλλον έχεις laptop μπορείς να έρθεις για δοκιμές μολις πάρω πίσω τον εξοπλισμό που έχω δόσει δεξιά και αριστερά για δοκιμές.

----------


## pxatzis

Το PC είναι σχεδών έτοιμο. Στη φώτο είναι η πλάτη του στεγανού κουτιού ( το οποίο θα είναι στγασμένο κάτω απο μπαλκόνι..)

vsavvas01 ελπίζω το Σ.Κ. να βρούμε χρόνο να βάλουμε σε πρώτη φάση 2 πιάτα για να έχουμε ένα σταθερο link μέχρι να μπεί η ΟΜΝΙ ( είναι θέμα buget)

Υ.Γ. έχω άδεια έως 12/1  ::   ::

----------


## pxatzis

Καλησπέρα.

Η ΟΜΝΙ ειναι πλέων διαθέσημη ..το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το μπαλκόνι έχει 10 πόντους ΠΑΓΟ !! 

Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε καλήτερο καιρό για να πάμε προς ταράτσα μερια

----------


## sotiris

και εγω περιμενω να λιωσει ο παγος απο την ταρατσα για να στησω το πιατο,το bridge,κλπ για να περιμενω τον Γεωργανα απο Ερυθραια.

----------


## pxatzis

> και εγω περιμενω να λιωσει ο παγος απο την ταρατσα για να στησω το πιατο,το bridge,κλπ για να περιμενω τον Γεωργανα απο Ερυθραια.


οκ απο την δικία μας πλευρά το ταρατσο PC εχει 2 netgear οπώτε η μία είναι free. Μαζί με την ΟΜΝΙ λέω να ανεβάσω και ενα πίατο , και έχει ο θεώς ...κάποιος κάποια στιγμή θα βρεθεί .

Τον Γεωργανα δέν ξέρω αν θα τον βλέπω , είδα τον γερανό στην εκάλη και νομίζω ότι είναι πολυ προς την μέσα μερια για να τον δώ πο άνοιξη. 

Πάντος με γυμνό μάτι δεν βλέπω τίποτα.

vsavvas01 αν το δείς το post ριξε μία ματιά με το τυλεσκόπιο πρός ερυθραία-εκάλη λόφο δικαστικών για ένα κίτρινο γερανό .

----------


## pxatzis

Τα χιόνια λιώσανε ( όχι δεν γράφω έκθεση για τη τρίτη δημοτικού) και επιτέλους καλός καιρός , ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα .

Τοποθετήθηκε μια ΟΜΝΙ 10db Stella (papashark μόνο καθαρό αέρα από δώ και πέρα) και καλώδιο 20μ LMR 400. Σχετικές φωτογραφίες στο ζιπάκι μαζί με άποψη της θέας από την ταράτσα , είναι από το κινητό οπότε μη περιμένετε και πολλά.

Μετά την τοποθέτηση έκανα και ένα scan με το xrepolaptop και την cisco 352. Αποτελέσματα στο άλλο zip μεσα σε αρχείο netstumbler. Παρακαλώ τους κατέχοντες το άθλημα να ρίξουν μια ματιά , αν και δεν βλέπω τίποτα σχετικό με awmn .

Για το ταρατσοPC το μόνο που μένει είναι το μοντάρισμα μέσα στο κουτί (από βδομάδα ,τώρα τα έχω παίξει με ταράτσα και δουλείες σπιτιού)

----------


## vsavvas01

Γεια χαρά και από εμένα. Sorry για την απουσία αλλά έπεσε τρελλή δουλειά.

Θα κοιτάξω για τον γερανό. Θα δω και για μονιμο link με την omni του pxatzis. τα λέμε...

----------


## pxatzis

Βαγγελη ο πάγος μου ρήμαξε τον ιστο και τους κοννεκτορες. Θα παραγείλω αυριο απο Σαλλονικα αν θες κάτι πές μου.

----------


## sotiris

εγω εχω στησει το Interface (bridge+πιατο) και στοχευει χοντρικα προς τον (γνωστο πια) γερανο.
το μηχανακι ειναι σε bridge mode,κανονικα πρεπει εαν φυσικα εχετε οπτικη επαφη να πιασετε κατι σε scanning,εαν πιασετε το σημα (ssid: awmn_1270_bridge),να το γυρισω σε access point mode μεχρι να στησει ο Γεωργανας στο βουνο για να γινει το μονιμο Link.

----------


## Alexandros

Σωτήρη απλά επιβεβαίωσε στο bridge (αν δε το έχεις ήδη κάνει) ότι η παράμετρος Broadcast SSID είναι YES αλλοιώς πιθανότατα δε θα βλέπουν τα beacons στο scanning.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sotiris

πολυ σωστα Αλεξανδρε γιατι default ειναι NO.
(δεν ημουνα σιγουρος βεβαια εαν εκανα καλα που το ειχα βαλει YES,αλλα θεωρησα τα αυτονοητα για να μπορουν να με σκαναρουν,μετα στο μονιμο λινκ θα το κανω παλι NO)

----------


## pxatzis

> εγω εχω στησει το Interface (bridge+πιατο) και στοχευει χοντρικα προς τον (γνωστο πια) γερανο.
> το μηχανακι ειναι σε bridge mode,κανονικα πρεπει εαν φυσικα εχετε οπτικη επαφη να πιασετε κατι σε scanning,εαν πιασετε το σημα (ssid: awmn_1270_bridge),να το γυρισω σε access point mode μεχρι να στησει ο Γεωργανας στο βουνο για να γινει το μονιμο Link.


Θα σιάξω το καλώδιο και θα σκαναρω

----------


## sotiris

τι γινετε απο εδω;
προχωραει καθολου το θεμα;

ο Γιωργος με το Aignery εχει κανενα νεο,καμια προβλεψη χρονου ποτε θα στησει;

----------


## pxatzis

Το καλώδιο ειναι οκ ..εκανα και κάποια scan με lmc352 και ομνι 10db και βλέπω μόνο diastron (magazi sti N.Kiffisia) και kosmart που δεν εχο ιδέα τι είναι .
Το στεγανό κουτι ΄με PII 266 256Ram 2xnetgear kai Debian ειναι ετοιμο αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί χρόνος για να βγεί έξω....ελπίζω στην εθνική μας εορτή....αν δεν κάτσει καμια υποχρέωση.....

----------


## dti

> Το καλώδιο ειναι οκ ..εκανα και κάποια scan με lmc352 και ομνι 10db και βλέπω μόνο diastron (magazi sti N.Kiffisia) και kosmart που δεν εχο ιδέα τι είναι .


Kosmart είναι η αντιπροσωπεία των smart (δίπλα από την Promot Λαϊνόπουλος στο κόμβο της Ν.Κηφισιάς).

----------


## ggeorgan

Για τον κόμβο AIGnery συναρμολόγησα την κεραία για την ζεύξη σημείου προς σημείο με τον sotiris. Από υλικό λείπει ακόμη :
1. το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο reverse TNC to N-Male για την σύνδεση της κεραίας με το wireless bridge Cisco. Ποιος έχει ;
2. λίγη μνήμη ακόμη για έναν 200άρη pentium με 128 MB RAM που λέω να συνδέσω προσωρινά στο wireless bridge μέχρι να σταθεί στα πόδια του. Την μνήμη την παραλαμβάνω μέχρι το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου (3 Απριλίου 2004) το αργότερο.
3. Υλικά και εργαλεία στερεώσεως της κεραίας. Ποιός ξέρει να με καθοδηγήσει ; 
Για την συμπλήρωση των υπολοίπων εγκαταστάσεων του κόμβου AIGnery θα καλέσω με ειδική πρόσκληση που θα περιλαμβάνει και ευωχία, αλλά πρέπει να περάσει η νηστεία πρώτα. Ίσως και η βάπτιση του μπέμπη στις 18 Απριλίου 2004.

----------


## Achille

Καλό καλοκαίρι δηλαδή!  ::

----------


## dti

> 1. το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο reverse TNC to N-Male για την σύνδεση της κεραίας με το wireless bridge Cisco. Ποιος έχει ;


Εχω rpTNC σε Ν female pigtail ή adapter, καθώς επίσης και Ν -male κοννέκτορες και αρκετά μέτρα WBC-400.




> Για την συμπλήρωση των υπολοίπων εγκαταστάσεων του κόμβου AIGnery θα καλέσω με ειδική πρόσκληση που θα περιλαμβάνει και ευωχία, αλλά πρέπει να περάσει η νηστεία πρώτα. Ίσως και η βάπτιση του μπέμπη στις 18 Απριλίου 2004.


Ευχαρίστως έρχομαι ...μετά τη βάπτιση του μπέμπη!

----------


## blk

Μακάρι να γίνει τίποτα και ας είναι και σε ένα εξάμηνο! Γιώργο άμα θέλεις πάντως μνήμη μπορώ να σου βρω εγώ. Αντε να δούμε.Θα σηκωθεί κανένα iface?

----------


## sotiris

> Λοιπόν τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής. Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον ggeorgan αποφασίσαμε να στήσουμε εξοπλισμό στο πατρικό του (Aignery) πράγμα το οποίο θα βοηθήσει όλους μας στην γύρω περιοχή. Αρχικά θα προσπαθήσουμε να συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας και μετά βλέπουμε τι άλλο μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Καλό θα ήταν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να βρεθούμε μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο να μιλήσουμε. Αναφέρομαι στον ratmonkey, zsek, ggeorgan και φυσικά σε εμένα. Βέβαια αν κάποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να έρθει. Πείτε πότε βολεύει τον καθέναν για να το κανονίσουμε. Εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα οπότε βρείτε τα μεταξύ σας.


εχουνε περασει 5-6 μηνες απο εκεινο το ποστ...μια που τωρα ο Γεωργανας ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος δεν ερχεσαι σε επικοινωνια μαζι του μηπως μπορεις να τον βοηθησεις σε κατι για να τελειωνουμε καποια στιγμη με το θεμα αυτο;

----------


## sotiris

χωρις να θελω να γινω πιεστικος,και χωρις να εχω σκοπο να το παρει καποιος στραβα,μονο και μονο επειδη εχω στησει εκεινο το interface προς την Ερυθραια (αξιας 600+ €) εδω και πολυ καιρο....θελω να ξερω εαν προκειτε να γινει κατι συντομα,αλλιως να το γυρισω αλλου και να το αξιοποιησω καπως πιο επικοδομητικα...και για να δωσω και ενα χρονικο οριο ας πουμε οτι θα περιμενω για μια απαντηση μεχρι το τελος του μηνα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Τελικές ρυθμίσεις με κατευθυντική ζεύξη AIGnery - sotiris και αξιοποίηση της επενδύσεως των 1200 ευρώ θα γίνουν την εβδομάδα μετά την βάπτιση του μπέμπη Ιακώβου, δηλαδή από Δευτέρα, 19 Απριλίου 2004. Είναι κι αυτή μεγάλη επένδυση, τα παιδιά εννοώ, και θέλει κι αυτή την φροντίδα της.

----------


## sotiris

Ωραια Γιωργο,αυτο μου φτανει...ευχομαι να μην το πηρες στραβα,λογω της τρελλας που κυκλοφορει τελευταια...και φυσικα προηγειτε η οικογενεια και ολα τα αλλα απο την συνδεση και το awmn...απλα ηθελα ενα χρονικο οριζοντα μπροστα μου,αφενος για να ξερω το τι θα γινει και αφετερου για να κατορθωσω να φτιαξω το routing με την βοηθεια καποιου γνωστη και φυσικα να ετοιμαστουν απο τωρα στο router οι ρυθμισεις ωστε εσυ να βαλεις απλα τις ip που θα σου δωσω και το ospf και να παιξεις αμεσως.

----------


## blk

Γιώργο όποτε τελικώς αποφασίσεις να ανέβεις να στήσεις το Aignery περιμένω τηλ να έρθω για ότι χρειαστείς.

----------


## ratmonkey

> Γιώργο όποτε τελικώς αποφασίσεις να ανέβεις να στήσεις το Aignery περιμένω τηλ να έρθω για ότι χρειαστείς.


Μια απ'τα ίδια...  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Ευχαριστώ,
Θα γίνει καλή δουλειά με ασφάλεια και μεθοδικότητα. Θα καλύψουμε κάμποσο χώρο, που κοιτάει σήμερα άβολα, όπως θα δείτε επί τόπου.
Στείλτε μου pm με στοιχεία επαφής για ν ασας βρώ εύκολα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## blk

Λοιπόν επειδή ο καιρός περνάει και δεν βλέπω να γίνετε τίποτα θα παρακαλούσα πολύ τον GGEORGAN να μας δώσει μια τελική απάντηση για το τι θα γίνει, αν θα γίνει και πότε θα γίνει. Ο λόγος δεν είναι ότι βαρέθηκα να περιμένω (το έχω πάρει απόφαση) αλλά ότι ο Sotiris έχει ένα interface το οποίο κάθετε και μας περιμένει. Επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι σύντομα θα χάσει την υπομονή του και θα το γυρίσει αλλού καλό θα ήταν να δούμε αν θα γίνει κάτι. Οπότε Γιώργο δώσε μια απάντηση για να ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ggeorgan

Κατανοητόν blk.
Σήμερα αγοράζω τα τελευταία υλικά (αγοράζω κάθε μέρα κάτι τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες) και νωρίς το πρωί το Σάββατο, 15 Μαΐου 2004, πάμε για εγκατάσταση. Ελπίζω ο sotiris να είναι διαθέσιμος στον κόμβο του για έλεγχο της ζεύξεως. 
Σημ.: Έχω κι εγώ ένα workgroup bridge για την συγκεκριμένη ζεύξη.

----------


## sotiris

> Κατανοητόν blk.
> Σήμερα αγοράζω τα τελευταία υλικά (αγοράζω κάθε μέρα κάτι τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες) και νωρίς το πρωί το Σάββατο, 15 Μαΐου 2004, πάμε για εγκατάσταση. Ελπίζω ο sotiris να είναι διαθέσιμος στον κόμβο του για έλεγχο της ζεύξεως. 
> Σημ.: Έχω κι εγώ ένα workgroup bridge για την συγκεκριμένη ζεύξη.


ημουνα ετοιμος στο τελος του μηνα εαν δεν ειχες κανει κατι να το γυριζα το πιατο προς το pater familia 2 ετσι ωστε να βελτιωνα το λινκ με εκει που βγαζει ενα σωρο ατομα στο ΒΒ.

to Σαββατο εχουμε μια συναντηση για να βρουμε μια λυση στην περιοχη για την δημιουργια ενος ΑΡ ακομα.

το δικο μου bridge εχει:
ip=10.45.165.10
mask=255.255.255.192
gw=10.45.165.2

για το δικο σου παρε:
ip=10.45.165.11 , 10.45.165.12
mask=255.255.255.192
gw=10.45.165.2

μπορει να υπαρχει τωρα κακη στοχευση απο μερους μου προς τα εσενα,και θα χρειαστω ενα φορητο (ή εστω μια pcmcia) που παιζει το stumbler,γιατι ειμαστε μακρια και το πιατο με το ματι δεν ευθυγραμμιζεται...

----------


## blk

Λοιπόν για το Σάββατο το πρωί είμαι μέσα δεν έχω κάποια υποχρέωση. Laptop έχω εγώ και παίζει με το καινούργιο netstumbler η 352. Το θέμα είναι σε ποιους από τους δύο θα είμαι. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι, αρχικά να είμαι στον Aignery για να βοηθήσω για το στήσιμο του κόμβου και μετά άμα είναι πάω στον Sotiris για να κάνουμε κάτι με την στοχευση. 
Επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από στήσιμο κόμβου καλό θα ήταν να είναι και κάποιος άλλος. Όποιος είναι κοντά και μπορεί να έρθει ας το πει. 
Εγώ να θυμίσω ότι για να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο από μέρους μου χρειάζομαι ένα κρουστικό τρυπάνι και τον dti με την πένσα για να φτιάξει το καλώδιο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Έχω αγοράσει ειδικό τρίποδα (μεγαλοπρεπή, κατόπιν συστάσεως του MAuVE) για να κάνω άνετα την στόχευση. Έχω φορητό, οπότε, Αλέξανδρε (blk), μάλλον πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από τον Σωτήρη (sotiris) που δεν έχει. Ο εξώστης όπου θα εργασθούμε στο AIGnery έχει ρεύμα και πολλές άλλες ευκολίες. Αν όλα πάνε καλά με τις προετοιμασίες μου, θα ξεκινήσουμε με την σκόπευση και, αφού την εξασφαλίσουμε θα κάνουμε και την μόνιμη εγκατάσταση, δηλαδή PC ελέγχου σε ειδική εσοχή στον εξώστη για να στηρίζει τις εξωτερικές συσκευές, WGB και AP. Με τα δικτυακά δεν έχω ιδέα πώς θα τα πάμε, αλλά αν φτάσουμε να έχουμε τον εξοπλισμό στην θέση του, αυτά θα τα κάνουμε με άνεση.

----------


## blk

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι μιας και έχω και ένα wrt54g λέω να βάλω αυτό να παίζει σαν client. Οπότε μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστώ ούτε τρυπάνι. Θα το κοιτάξω το βράδυ όταν θα πάω σπίτι. Όσο για βύσματα και λίγο καλώδιο μάλλον θα χρειαστώ την βοήθεια του dti.

----------


## dti

Παρών!  ::

----------


## blk

Το ξέρω ότι πάντα είσαι παρών και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γι'αυτό. Θα κοιτάξω το βράδυ τι θα γίνει και τι θα χρειαστώ και θα ενημερώσω αύριο.

----------


## sotiris

Μιλησα με τον Γιωργο,και θα ειμαι και εγω καπου τριγυρω και ευκαιρος να ερθεις απο το σπιτι Αλεξανδρε να πετυχουμε την καταλληλοτερη στοχευση,μια που και η αποσταση ειναι αρκετη και η δεσμη πολυ στενη.

Θα παω στο meeting που αφορα την αναπτυξη του Αμαρουσιου-Πευκης,αλλα ο φλοκας ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου οποτε σε ελαχιστο χρονο μπορω να ειμαι εκει για τις δοκιμες με τον Γεωργανα.

----------


## blk

Οκ κανένα πρόβλημα. Θα σε πάρω τηλ αύριο το βράδυ να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## pxatzis

Αν κάνετε scan, γυρίστε λίγο και ποιο βόρεια για το awmn_1674

----------


## cool

Γεια!!!Μένω Ν.Ερυθραία 50 μέτρα από το καμμένο universal (!!!) σε πολυκατοικία.Σκέφτομαι να τοποθετήσω κεραία στην ταράτσα (μενω στον δεύτερο σε τριόροφη πολυκατοικία).Μάλιστα φίλος μου σκέφτεται να κάνει και κόμβο μιας και μένει ψηλά στην πολιτεία και θα έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι σε αυτόν.Γενικά τί επικρατεί τώρα;Υπάρχει κόμβος;

----------


## papashark

Διάβασε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart που σου ήρθε με email και ακολούθα τις οδηγείες.

Πες και στον φίλο σου να το διαβάσει, το awmn δεν είναι απλά στήσαμε κάτι κάπου ψηλά και πέφτουν όλοι επάνω του.

----------


## ratmonkey

> Διάβασε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart που σου ήρθε με email και ακολούθα τις οδηγείες.


Ποιό κομμάτι του μηνύματος σε οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα οτι δέν το έχει διαβάσει;



> Πες και στον φίλο σου να το διαβάσει, το awmn δεν είναι απλά στήσαμε κάτι κάπου ψηλά και πέφτουν όλοι επάνω του.


Οχι, δέν είναι το Α και το Ω αλλα βοηθάει...

----------


## cool

παιδια δεν μπορω να βαλω ND δεν μπορώ να μπω!!!

----------


## papashark

> Ποιό κομμάτι του μηνύματος σε οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα οτι δέν το έχει διαβάσει;
> Οχι, δέν είναι το Α και το Ω αλλα βοηθάει...


1) Εάν το είχε διαβάσει θα έλεγε είμαι ο ΧΧΧΧnode, και θα ήξερε ήδη εάν υπάρχει κάτι κοντά του ή όχι.

2) Βοηθάει εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου βάλει 2-3 ΒΒ, ειδαλλιώς το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γεμίζει την περιοχή θόρυβο δημιουργόντας ένα non connected group.





> παιδια δεν μπορω να βαλω ND δεν μπορώ να μπω!!!


ND ?

----------


## ratmonkey

> 1) Εάν το είχε διαβάσει θα έλεγε είμαι ο ΧΧΧΧnode, και θα ήξερε ήδη εάν υπάρχει κάτι κοντά του ή όχι.
> 2) Βοηθάει εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου βάλει 2-3 ΒΒ, ειδαλλιώς το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γεμίζει την περιοχή θόρυβο δημιουργόντας ένα non connected group.


1) Οχι απαραίτητα. Ξαφνικά απέκτησε και πρωτόκολο το ΑΜΔΑ; "Ευπειθως αναφέρω node8590;"

2) Ναι, βοηθάει αλλα δέν είναι και απαραίτητο. Δηλαδή όποιος δέν έχει ενα χιλιάρικο για πέταμα απαγορεύεται να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο; Εαν βρίσκεται σε μια "καθαρή" περιοχή και μπορεί να βάλει μια όμνι σε χαμηλα επίπεδα εκπομπής, και εχει 5 πελάτες στα 500 μέτρα με τέλεια οπτική επαφή θα του το απαγορεύσεις; Η όλα ή τίποτα;;;

Προτρέχεις, πολύ προτρέχεις...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cool
> 
> παιδια δεν μπορω να βαλω ND δεν μπορώ να μπω!!!
> 
> 
> ND ?


ND = NodeDB. Είναι κρεμασμένη απο το πρωι και εχθές συνεχώς σερνόταν. Οπότε προτείνω να κόψεις απο τον cool το δικαίωμα να κάνει πόστ, μέχρι να επανέλθει η NodeDB, να μην σου χαλάει το φόρουμ.
Μήπως διάβασε για την nodedb εχθες, αλλα δεν κατάφερε να συνδεθεί απο τότε για να βάλει στίγμα;
Μήπως -επαναλαμβάνω- προτρέχεις;

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ λέω να ηρεμήσουμε αμφότεροι.
Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες που μπαίνουν στο forum χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα ρωτόντας πχ "Είμαι εκεί ποιος είναι κοντά μου?". Η ερώτηση από μόνη της δεν έχει τίποτα κακό, αν σκεφτούμε όμως ότι χρειάζονται άλλες 10 ερωτοαπαντήσεις για το που είναι τελικά, αν υπάρχει κανένας γύρω του κλπ βλέπουμε ότι τα πράγματα γίνονται δυσκολότερα.

Γιαυτό το σκοπό δημιουργηθηκε το QuickStart. Πάει αυτό. Τώρα μπορεί ο φίλος πιο πάνω να έχει κάνει όλες τις κινήσεις ή να έχει προσπαθήσει τουλάχιστον και να μην του βγήκαν. Βέβαια ο τρόπος που ρώτησε δεν έδειξε κάτι κάτι τέτοιο. Τέλως πάντων απλά έγινε μια παρεξήγηση.

Τώρα για το αν βολεύει ένα AP ξεκάρφωτο...άλλες φορές ναι άλλες όχι. Αν δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για ξεχωριστό bb είναι κακό από την άποψη ότι αυτοί που θα πέσεουν πάνω του θα περιμένουν να δουν δίκτυο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα ενώ ίσως από άλλο AP να είχαν αυτή την δυνατότητα. 
Από την άλλη ίσως να μην υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για link σε εκείνο το μέρος ώστε να συνδεθούν με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αρα βάζουν ένα AP και παίζουν μεταξύ τους για χαβαλέ μέχρι να είναι διαθέσιμο ένα bb link.

Ότι και να είναι πάντως καλό είναι να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι σε αυτά που λέμε ώστε να μην υπάρχουν περεξηγήσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 1) Εάν το είχε διαβάσει θα έλεγε είμαι ο ΧΧΧΧnode, και θα ήξερε ήδη εάν υπάρχει κάτι κοντά του ή όχι.
> 2) Βοηθάει εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης του κόμβου βάλει 2-3 ΒΒ, ειδαλλιώς το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γεμίζει την περιοχή θόρυβο δημιουργόντας ένα non connected group.
> 
> 
> 1) Οχι απαραίτητα. Ξαφνικά απέκτησε και πρωτόκολο το ΑΜΔΑ; "Ευπειθως αναφέρω node8590;"
> 
> 2) Ναι, βοηθάει αλλα δέν είναι και απαραίτητο. Δηλαδή όποιος δέν έχει ενα χιλιάρικο για πέταμα απαγορεύεται να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο; Εαν βρίσκεται σε μια "καθαρή" περιοχή και μπορεί να βάλει μια όμνι σε χαμηλα επίπεδα εκπομπής, και εχει 5 πελάτες στα 500 μέτρα με τέλεια οπτική επαφή θα του το απαγορεύσεις; Η όλα ή τίποτα;;;
> ...



Άμα δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά που λέω, να απαντάς και εσύ στους νέους.
1) To quick start φτιάχτηκε για να μην απαντάμε ξανά και ξανά τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις. Έαν δεν σου αρέσει εσένα, φτιάξε ένα καινούργιο.
2) Ναι, άμα βάλει ένα σκέτο ΑΡ, θα κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό. Άμα διαφωνείς, πες του να βάλει ένα σκέτο ΑΡ.

Στο ξαναλέω, εάν δεν σου αρέσουν οι συμβουλές μου, να δίνεις και εσύ. 


Αργά το πρωί, μια χαρά μου δούλεψε η NodeDB.

----------


## ratmonkey

> Άμα δεν σου αρέσουν αυτά που λέω, να απαντάς και εσύ στους νέους.
> 1) To quick start φτιάχτηκε για να μην απαντάμε ξανά και ξανά τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις. Έαν δεν σου αρέσει εσένα, φτιάξε ένα καινούργιο.
> 2) Ναι, άμα βάλει ένα σκέτο ΑΡ, θα κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό. Άμα διαφωνείς, πες του να βάλει ένα σκέτο ΑΡ.


1)Το οτι υπάρχει στίγμα κοντα σε μένα π.χ. στον χάρτη δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
Για στείλε μήνυμα σε 10 τυχαίους κόμβους ασύνδετους και πές μου πόσοι απάντησαν. Οπότε το να ρωτάει ο cool εδω μέσα τί γίνεται στην περιοχή δεν αποτελεί έγκλημα. Η εναλακτική του λύση είναι η ντουντούκα, και δεν θα αρέσει στους γείτονες. Το quick start είναι καλό. Γιατί όμως δέν φτιάχνουμε ενα σκριπτάκι να στέλνει εκ μέρους σου flame κάθε φορά που ενας νέος χρήστης κάνει το πρώτο του πόστ; Η καλύτερα να το βάζουμε το flame μέσα στο quickstart εξ'αρχής;

2)Είμαστε (μαζί με τον cool) ήδη 5 άτομα στην περιοχή σε απόσταση μισού χιλομέτρου ο ενας απο τον άλλο σε μία περιοχή "παρθένα" σε σύγκριση με τον μέσο όρο του λεκανοπεδίου. Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις οτι εαν βρεθεί ένας απο εμάς με AP με τον οποίον οι άλλοι τέσσερεις να συνδεθούν με καντένα ΔΕΝ είναι μια καλή αρχή;;



> Στο ξαναλέω, εάν δεν σου αρέσουν οι συμβουλές μου, να δίνεις και εσύ. 
> Αργά το πρωί, μια χαρά μου δούλεψε η NodeDB.


Και το βράδυ της ανάστασης μια χαρα δούλεψε.
Νωρίς το μεσημέρι σήμερα όμως που εκανε το ποστ ο cool δεν λειτουργούσε.

Εγω δέν έχω αναλάβει τον ρόλο ούτε του συμβουλάτορα ούτε του μαντρόσκυλου ούτε του προστατευτή των νέων μελών, απλά βλέπω επιτέλους κάτι να κινείται στην περιοχή και πάς να το χαλάσεις, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί...

----------


## sotiris

> [2)Είμαστε (μαζί με τον cool) ήδη 5 άτομα στην περιοχή σε απόσταση μισού χιλομέτρου ο ενας απο τον άλλο σε μία περιοχή "παρθένα" σε σύγκριση με τον μέσο όρο του λεκανοπεδίου. Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις οτι εαν βρεθεί ένας απο εμάς με AP με τον οποίον οι άλλοι τέσσερεις να συνδεθούν με καντένα ΔΕΝ είναι μια καλή αρχή;...


Παιδιά έτσι θα γίνει,θα τα πούμε και από κοντά σήμερα,αλλά είναι η πιο καλή λύση,κάποιος από εσάς να στήσει ένα ΑΡ (μικρής εμβέλειας),οι υπόλοιποι να πέσετε πάνω του,και αυτός να βγεί στο ΒΒ.

----------


## papashark

> 1)Το οτι υπάρχει στίγμα κοντα σε μένα π.χ. στον χάρτη δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
> Για στείλε μήνυμα σε 10 τυχαίους κόμβους ασύνδετους και πές μου πόσοι απάντησαν. Οπότε το να ρωτάει ο cool εδω μέσα τί γίνεται στην περιοχή δεν αποτελεί έγκλημα. Η εναλακτική του λύση είναι η ντουντούκα, και δεν θα αρέσει στους γείτονες. Το quick start είναι καλό. Γιατί όμως δέν φτιάχνουμε ενα σκριπτάκι να στέλνει εκ μέρους σου flame κάθε φορά που ενας νέος χρήστης κάνει το πρώτο του πόστ; Η καλύτερα να το βάζουμε το flame μέσα στο quickstart εξ'αρχής;
> 
> 2)Είμαστε (μαζί με τον cool) ήδη 5 άτομα στην περιοχή σε απόσταση μισού χιλομέτρου ο ενας απο τον άλλο σε μία περιοχή "παρθένα" σε σύγκριση με τον μέσο όρο του λεκανοπεδίου. Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις οτι εαν βρεθεί ένας απο εμάς με AP με τον οποίον οι άλλοι τέσσερεις να συνδεθούν με καντένα ΔΕΝ είναι μια καλή αρχή;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ξεκίνησα και διάβαζα με ενδιαφέρον το μήνυμα σου να δω που το πας. Ευτυχώς στο τέλος το αποσαφίνησες.

Στο ξαναλέω, εάν δεν σου αρέσει ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζω τους νέους, να γράφεις και εσύ. 

Διάβασε τα μηνύματα που έγραψες, και πες μου εάν βοήθησες τον νέο σου γείτονα σε κάτι. Μόνο κριτική έκανες για ότι είπα εγώ, αυτό είναι εύκολο, μπορεί να το κάνει πολύς κόσμος.

Όλα τα άλλα σχόλια σου περί flame, περί "κάτι να κινείται στην περιοχή και πάς να το χαλάσεις, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί", δεν θα τα σχολιάσω.

Μπορεί κάποιος moderator να μας πάει στα offtopic ?

----------


## ratmonkey

> Όλα τα άλλα σχόλια σου περί flame, περί "κάτι να κινείται στην περιοχή και πάς να το χαλάσεις, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί", δεν θα τα σχολιάσω.


Επειδή πρέπει να είναι η μοναδική φορα που δεν σχολιάζεις κάτι που γράφει κάποιος εδω μέσα, θα το σεβαστώ και δέν θα συνεχίσω αλλο.

----------


## Achille

Φτιάξτε λοιπόν ένα AP να συνδεθείτε μεταξύ σας με καντένες...

Έτσι μαθαίνουμε τον κόσμο στο AWMN, έτσι γράφει και το Quickstart μέσα... τι να πω...

----------


## socrates

Χμμμμ.... πάμε στα off topic?

Edit: Sorry mods δεν άντεξα!

----------


## Achille

> Edit: Sorry mods δεν άντεξα!


Ντροπή σου. Αύριο με τον κηδεμόνα σου στην έδρα  ::

----------


## cool

Σήμερα ήταν να έρθω αλλά λόγω απεργίας λεωφορίων (αργκκκκ!) δεν πρόλαβα να σκάσω από δουλειά...Αλλά ακούω με ενδιαφέρον τί έγινε...

----------


## Nickibanez

> Σήμερα ήταν να έρθω αλλά λόγω απεργίας λεωφορίων (αργκκκκ!) δεν πρόλαβα να σκάσω από δουλειά...Αλλά ακούω με ενδιαφέρον τί έγινε...


Αν ο ratmonkey έχει καμια ώρα χρόνο (ανάμεσα στους γάμους του  ::  ) και μπορεί και ο RunW, θα μπορούσαμε να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## cool

Ελειψα για λιγο καιρό...Μία ερώτηση...Αν θέλω να βάλω μόνο κεραία στην ταράτσα και κάρτα στο PC μπορεί να γίνει η συνδεσή τους ασύρματα;Γιατί είναι το μόνο που με προβληματίζει...Ξέρετε τρύπες και τέτοια...

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν θέλω να βάλω μόνο κεραία στην ταράτσα και κάρτα στο PC μπορεί να γίνει η συνδεσή τους ασύρματα;


Αν εκεί που θα βάλεις την κεραία δώσεις και ρεύμα, μπορεί.
Κοστίζει βέβαια κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά μπορεί.

Αν δεν θέλεις να πας ούτε ρεύμα, τότε για να μην καταργήσεις το πρώτο θερμοδυναμικό αξίωμα πρέπει να στείλεις ασύρματα ενέργεια στην κεραία.
Και πάλι μπορεί, αλλά κοστίζει όσο ένα μέρος του προγράμματος "ο πόλεμος των άστρων" 

Η λύση του τρυπανιού είναι αυτή που μπορεί να αντέξει ο μέσος χρήστης του awmn. Μην το ψάχνεις.

----------


## Top_Gun

Ηι παιδες! Μενω Κηφισια 2 στενα μετα την τροχαια (τωρα εχει φυγει απο εκει),
σε 2οροφη μονοκατοικια και scanαρω απο ταρατσα ,δηλ κοντα 3 οροφους.Εκανα λοιπον και γω ενα scan και βλεπω μονο τον lok απο Μενιδι,αλλα δεν μοθ εχει απαντησει για ρυθμισεις.  ::  Μπορει να μου πει κανεις αν ειναι κοντα ωστε να ξερω προς τα που να στοχευσω,μπας και πιασω tpt  ::  
Περιμενω εν αγωνιως απαντηση σασς..

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες, βάλε τη θέση σου στη nodedb και μετά θα μπορείς και ο ίδιος να δεις πόσο απέχεις από τους πλησιέστερους ενεργούς κόμβους. 
Βγάλε επίσης φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ.
Με τί εξοπλισμό κάνεις scan;

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ηι παιδες! Μενω Κηφισια 2 στενα μετα την τροχαια (τωρα εχει φυγει απο εκει),
> σε 2οροφη μονοκατοικια και scanαρω απο ταρατσα ,δηλ κοντα 3 οροφους.Εκανα λοιπον και γω ενα scan και βλεπω μονο τον lok απο Μενιδι,αλλα δεν μοθ εχει απαντησει για ρυθμισεις.  Μπορει να μου πει κανεις αν ειναι κοντα ωστε να ξερω προς τα που να στοχευσω,μπας και πιασω tpt  
> Περιμενω εν αγωνιως απαντηση σασς..


O λοκ δεν είναι συνδεμένος με το awmn και δεν ξέρω αν θα συνδεθεί ποτέ. Κάνε λίγο υπομονή να ανεβάσει ο deysta ένα AP ώστε να μπορείς να συνδεθείς. Κάνε καταχώρηση στην nodedb , όπως σου είπε ο dti και ανέβασε τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν σου να βούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει για σένα.

----------


## sotiris

Η περιοχη τωρα τελευταια αποκτησε δυναμικη στο στησιμο.

Εαν απο εκει που μενεις βλεπεις προς Ερυθραια, προς το παρον υπαρχει το ΑΡ του Nickibanez, εαν βλεπεις προς το ΚΑΤ υπαρχει του 69eyes.

Ο ΛΟΚ δεν ειναι συδεδεμενος στο awmn.

Απο τα λεγομενα σου προφανως βλεπεις προς Μενιδι, εκει στηνετε τωρα ενα ΑΡ απο τον deysta ή τον tyfeona (δεν θυμαιμαι ποιος απο τους δυο).

----------


## Ecos

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδέσω την περιοχή του Διονύσου. Είμαι ψηλά στο Διόνυσο με καλή οπτική επαφή προς Κρυονέρι-Αγ. Στέφανο-Δροσιά και αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για bblinks, μπορώ να βγάλω 2 τουλάχιστον.

Εκανα νέο post:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33204

----------

